# KC Tournament Directory



## Chainer (Dec 12, 2009)

*Konoha Colosseum Tournament Directory*​
*Trial Tournaments*









*Main Tournaments*








*Side Tournaments*


----------



## Chainer (Dec 12, 2009)

*Trial Tournament 1*​

*Round 1*








*Round 2*




*Final*



*Winner: Sharingan No Yondaime*
2nd place: *Risu*
3rd place: *Martryn*

____________________________________

*Tournament 1*


​

*Round 1*















 (walkover)

*Round 2*









*Round 3*





*Semifinals*



*Bronze Medal Match*

*Final*


----------



## Chainer (Dec 12, 2009)

*Trial Tournament 2*
_() _—  _(; )_​ 
*Round 1*
*tiger* vs. kojak488 (6-4) _[]_
*Eddy-sensei* vs. Dudemancool (10-0) _[]_
Id vs. *Distracted* (5-4) _[]_
*Kyon* vs. sakura_blossoms_tusnade (9-1) _[]_
*edyh* vs. masamune1 (9-1) _[]_
citan vs. *MISTNINJA* (5-3) _[]_
*The Truth* vs. Kuya (5-4) _[]_
Joe Gear vs. *materpillar* (6-4) _[]_
*Round 2*
Kyon vs. *Distracted* _(forfeit)_ _[]_
*The Truth* vs. materpillar (4-2) _[]_
Eddy-sensei vs. *tiger* (6-4) _[]_
*edyh* vs. MISTNINJA (4-1) _[]_
*Round 3*
*Distracted* vs. tiger (4-1) _[]_
edyh vs. *The Truth* (_forfeit_) _[]_
*Final*
Distracted vs. *The Truth* (6-2) _[]_​____________________________________​



*Tournament 2*
 —  _(; matches: , , , 4)_​ 
*Round 1*
Vance vs. *Esponer* _[]_
*Shoddragon* vs. elite shinobi _[]_
*SpitefulSerpent5* vs. The Truth _[]_
edyh vs. *Dudemancool* _[]_
*Id* vs. Demarian _[]_
*Violent by Design* vs. masamune1 _[]_
*Dhaos* vs. Kuya _[]_
*Asuma: Konoha's Blade* vs. Mae Shirayuki _[]_
*Eddy-sensei* vs. Zergkage _[]_
*Hiruko* vs. citan _[]_
*vagrant tom* vs. materpillar _[]_
*Joe Gear* vs. Yamato _[]_
*Kai* vs. Kyon _[]_
~Shin~ vs. *Grrblt* _[]_
*Distracted* vs. tiger _[]_
Iramusa-Marjo vs.* MISTNINJA* _[]_
*Round 2*​
*Joe Gear* vs. Shoddragon _[]_
*vagrant tom* vs. Grrblt _[]_
Asuma: Konoha's Blade vs. *Esponer* _[]_
Dhaos vs. *Distracted* _[]_
*Eddy-sensei* vs. SpitefulSerpent5 _[]_
Violent by Design vs. *Kai* _[l]_
Hiruko vs. *Id* _[]_
Dudemancool vs. *MISTNINJA* _[link pending]_
*Round 3*​
*vagrant tom* vs. Kai _[]_
Joe Gear vs. *MISTNINJA* _[]_
*Esponer* vs. Eddy-sensei _[]_
*Distracted* vs. Id _[]_
*Round 4*
*Distracted* vs. vagrant tom 
*Esponer* vs. MISTNINJA _[]_
*Final**Distracted *vs. Esponer _[]_​_(*vagrant tom* vs. MISTNINJA)_ _[]_​


----------



## Chainer (Dec 12, 2009)

*Trial Tournament 3*
 —  _(; ; ; matches: pre, )_​ 
*Preliminary*

*Stephen Colbert* vs. White _(disqualification)_ _[]_
*Grrblt* vs akaasher 
pending _[/SIZE][/I]
[*][B]Mae Shirayuki[/B] vs. elite shinobi (9-0) [I][SIZE=1][][/SIZE][/I]
[*]Orga777 vs. [B]Risu[/B] (5-1) [I][SIZE=1][][/SIZE][/I]
[*]materpillar vs. [B]Cochise[/B] (5-4) [I][SIZE=1][][/SIZE][/I]
[*]0ne Winged Angel vs. [B]Vyse[/B] [I][SIZE=1][][/SIZE][/I]
[*]electriceric vs. [B]GaruTekra[/B] [I][SIZE=1][][/SIZE][/I]
[/LIST]
[B][U]Round 1[/U][/B]
[LIST=1]
[*][B]Citan[/B] vs. Garutekra [I][SIZE=1][/SIZE][/I]
[*][B]Distracted[/B] vs. Cochise [I][SIZE=1][/SIZE][/I]
[*]Masamune1 vs. [B]Sliver Fang[/B] [I][SIZE=1][/SIZE][/I]
[*]Violent By Design vs. [B]Vance[/B] [I][SIZE=1][/SIZE][/I]
[*]Kyon vs. [B]Grrblt[/B] [I][SIZE=1][/SIZE][/I]
[*][B]vagrant tom[/B] vs. Shadownin [I][SIZE=1][/SIZE][/I]
[*][B]Esponer[/B] vs. Vyse [I][SIZE=1][/SIZE][/I]
[*][B]SpitefulSerpent5[/B] vs. Orga777 [I][SIZE=1] (Risu forfeits)[/SIZE][/I]
[/LIST]
[B][U]Round 2[/U][/B]
[LIST=1]
[*][B]SpitefulSerpent5[/B] vs. Sliver Fang [I][SIZE=1][/SIZE][/I]
[*][B]Esponer[/B] vs. Distracted [I][SIZE=1][/SIZE][/I]
[*]Citan vs. [B]vagrant tom[/B] [I][SIZE=1][/SIZE][/I]
[*][B]Grrblt[/B] vs. Violent By Design [I][SIZE=1] (Vance forfeits)[/SIZE][/I]
[/LIST]
[B][U]Semifinals[/U][/B]
[LIST=1]
[*]vagrant tom vs. [B]SpitefulSerpent5[/B] [I][SIZE=1][/SIZE][/I]
[*]Esponer vs. [B]Grrblt[/B] [I][SIZE=1][/SIZE][/I]
[/LIST]
[B][U]Final[/U][/B][INDENT][B]SpitefulSerpent5[/B] vs. [B]Grrblt[/B] [I][tied] [SIZE=1][/SIZE][/I][/INDENT]

[CENTER]____________________________________

[COLOR=black][U][SIZE=4][B]Tournament 3[/B][/SIZE][/U][/COLOR][/CENTER]

[CENTER] ,  [I][COLOR=navy][SIZE=2]Matches:[/SIZE][/COLOR][/I]   [/CENTER]

[U][B]Round 1 [/B][/U]
[LIST=1]
[*]Silver Fang vs [B]Distracted [/B][I]9-4 [/I]
[*][B]Spell[/B] vs Zerobelow[I] 5-1 [/I]
[*]tiGer vs [B]eDyH[/B][I] (Winner by forfeit) [/I]
[*][B]Panzergeist[/B] vs Akaasher [I]4-3 [/I]
[*]Redux-shika boo vs [B]materpillar[/B] [I]6-0 [/I]
[*][B]littlebeep[/B] vs Armaiti [I]6-5[/I]
[*]Dhaos vs [B]Kyon[/B] [I]3-4 [/I]
[*][B]Violent By Design[/B] vs Kuya [I]6-4[/I]
[*]Citan vs [B]SpitefulSerpent5[/B] [I]8-11 [/I]
[*][B]Cochise[/B] vs Zabuza’s Sword [I]9-6 [/I]
[*]Id vs [B]PisOgPapir[/B]  [I]3-6[/I]
[*][B]Makor[/B] vs Muk [I]7-0[/I]
[*]Cax vs [B]vagrant tom[/B] [I]Forfeit[/I]
[*][B]Elite Uchiha[/B] vs Grrblt [I]6-2[/I]
[*][B]moridin[/B] vs Dudemancool [I]5-0[/I]
[*]ρяίvàтε vs [B]Vyse[/B] [I]0-5[/I]
[/LIST]

[B][U]Round 2[/U][/B]

1. [B]Cochise[/B] vs. Spell [I](Winner by forfeit)[/I] 
2. materpillar vs. [B]PisOgPapir[/B] [I]2-7[/I]
3. [B]eDyH[/B] vs. Violent By Design [I]4-1[/I]
4. moridin vs. [B]Distracted[/B] [I]0-8[/I]
5. [B]Makor[/B] vs. littlebeep [I]3-1[/I]
6. SpitefulSerpent5 vs. [B]vagrant tom[/B] [I] 3-10 [/I]
7. [B]Astral[/B] vs. Kyon [I] 4-0 [/I]
8. Elite Uchiha vs. [B]HK-47[/B] [I] 4-2 [/I]

[B][U]Round 3[/U][/B]

1-[B]eDyH[/B] vs. PisOgPapir [I] 6-0 [/I]
2-[B]Vagrant Tom[/B] vs. HK-47 [I]3-2 [/I]
3-[B]Distracted[/B] vs. Vyse [I](Winner by forfeit) [/I]
4-[B]Cochise[/B] vs. Makor [I]3-0 [/I]

[B][U]Semi-Finals[/U][/B]

[B]Vagrant[/B] Tom vs. Cochise [I]6-4 [/I]
Distracted vs. [B]eDyH[/B] [I][/I]

[B][U]Final[/U][/B]

Vagrant Tom vs. [B]eDyH[/B] [I]2-10[/I]_


----------



## Chainer (Dec 12, 2009)

*Trial Tournament 4*


Match Schedules:


*Spoiler*: _Group A_ 



*Round 1* March 4
Cochise vs ortaggen 
HK-47 vs Makor 
Redux-shika boo vs enzymeii 

*Round 2* March 16
Cochise vs HK-47
ortaggen vs Redux-shika boo
Makor vs enzymeii

*Round 3* March 28
Cochise vs Makor
HK-47 vs Redux-shika boo
ortaggen vs enzymeii

*Round 4* April 9
Cochise vs Redux-shika boo
ortaggen vs Makor
HK-47 vs enzymeii

*Round 5:* April 21
Cochise vs enzymeii
Makor vs Redux-sjika boo
ortaggen vs HK-47





*Spoiler*: _Group B_ 



*Round 1* March 7
*materpillar* vs Lord Genome _9-1_ 
Sliver Fang vs Kuya _3-3_ 
Violent By Design vs Elite Uchiha _0-0_

*Round 2* March 19
materpillar vs Sliver Fang
Lord Genome vs Violent By Design
Kuya vs Elite Uchiha

*Round 3* March 31
materpillar vs Kuya
Sliver Fang vs Violent By Design
Lord Genome vs Elite Uchiha

*Round 4* April 12
materpillar vs Violent By Design
Lord Genome vs Kuya
Sliver Fang vs Elite Uchiha

*Round 5* April 24
materpillar vs Elite Uchiha
Kuya vs Violent By Design
Lord Genome vs Sliver Fang





*Spoiler*: _Group C_ 




*Round 0* March 1
PisOgPapir vs Anonx 

*Round 1* March 10
Hiroshi vs Random1257 
ShinigamiUchiha420 vs ZeroBelow 

*Round 2* March 22
PisOgPapir vs Hiroshi
Anonx vs ShinigamiUchiha420
Random1257 vs ZeroBelow

*Round 3* April 3
PisOgPapir vs Random1257
Hiroshi vs ShinigamiUchiha420
Anonx vs ZeroBelow

*Round 4* April 15
PisOgPapir vs ShinigamiUchiha420
Anonx vs Random1257
Hiroshi vs ZeroBelow

*Round 5* April 27
PisOgPapir vs ZeroBelow
Random1257 vs ShinigamiUchiha420
Anonx vs Hiroshi





*Spoiler*: _Group D_ 




*Round 0* March 1
Oldy vs Kagutsuchi 

*Round 1* March 13
Dhaoz vs Zuko
Astral vs littlebeep

*Round 2* March 25
Dhaos vs Oldy
Zuko vs Astral
Kagutsuchi vs littlebeep

*Round 3* April 6
Dhaos vs Kagutsuchi
Oldy vs Astral
Zuko vs littlebeep

*Round 4* April 18
Dhaos vs Astral
Zuko vs Kagutsuchi
Oldy vs littlebeep

*Round 5* April 30
Dhaos vs littlebeep
Kagutsuchi vs Astral
Zuko vs Oldy


----------



## Chainer (Dec 12, 2009)

*Tournament 4*
, _,_​
*Round 1:*
1: Anonx vs. SpitefulSerpent5 at Gaara vs. Kimimaro Battlefield (150m)  (0-15)
2: Lawliet vs Maximus at Kiba vs. Sakon/Ukon Valley (100m) _[/I] (Match won by forfeit)
3: [s]Evangeline[/s] vs. Empirejoao at Abandoned Cloud Village (40m) [I][/I] (2-9)
4: Citan vs. [s]littlebeep[/s] at Chuunin Exam Arena (25m) [I][/I] (11-1)
5: [s]Nikushimi[/s] vs. Distracted at Naruto Wind Training Area (100m)[I][/I] (0-6)
6: TheOftViewer vs. [s]cyphon25[/s] at River Country Ravine (40m) [I][/I] (4-3)
7: HK-47 vs. [s]Bandit[/s] at Forest of Death (300m) [I][/I] (9-7)
8: Ridzwan vs. [s]ρяίvàтε[/s] at Abandoned Leaf Village (150m) [I][/I] (6-0)
9: [s]vagrant tom[/s] vs. Ragormha at Team Gai vs. Kisame Battlefield (300m) [I][/I] (5-9)
10: Serenity vs. [s]ortaggen[/s] at Sannin Battlefield (40m) [I][/I] (7-3)
11: Kagutsuchi vs. [s]materpillar[/s] at Bridge of Heaven and Earth (100m) [I][/I] (5-4)
12: [s]PisOgPapir[/s] vs. Vyse at Lake Konoha (40m) [I][/I] (2-10)
13: [s]Kyon[/s] vs. Grrblt at Abandoned Rain Village (150m) [I][/I] (2-14)
14: [s]ZeroBelow[/s] vs. ZergKage at Valley of the End (opposite statues) [I][/I] 
15: [s]Mr. Shepard[/s] vs. Cochise at Great Naruto Bridge (150m) [I][/I] (0-8)
16: [s]Sir Oro-chan[/s] vs. Hiroshi at Kakashi Gaiden Forest (150m) [I][/I] (0-7, Forfeit by Oro-chan)

[B]Round 1: Loser's Bracket[/B]

1. [s]Vagrant Tom[/s] vs. Littlebeep 
(Forfeit)
2. [s]Evangeline[/s] vs. Zerobelow
(Pre-Match Forfeit)
3. Cyphon25 vs. [s]Anonx[/s] 
(6-0)
4. [s]Nikushimi vs. Mr. Shepard[/s] [I][/I]
(Double Disqualification)
5. [s]Bandit[/s] vs. Lord Genome (Replacing Danzou) [I][/I]
(2-5)
6. Materpillar vs. [s]Kyon[/s] [I][/I]
(3-1)
7. PisOgPapir vs. [s]ρяίvàтε[/s] [I][/I]
(5-0)
8. Ortaggen vs. [s]Lawliet[/s]

[B]Round 1: Winner's Bracket[/B]
1. SpitefulSerpent5 Vs. [s]Kagutsuchi[/s] [I][/I]
(5-0)
2. [s]Ridzwan[/s] Vs. Distracted [I][/I]
(0-5)
3. TheOftViewer Vs. [s]Ragormha[/s] [I][/I]
(3-2)
4. [s]Citan[/s] Vs. Hiroshi [I][/I]
(6-8)
5. Vyse Vs. [s]Empirejoao[/s] [I][/I]
(5-3)
6. Maximus Vs. Grrblt [I][/I]
7. HK-47 Vs. [s]Serenity[/s] [I][link][/I]
(Pre-Match forfeit)
8. ZergKage Vs. [s]Cochise[/s] [I][/I]
(2-0)

[B]Round 1.5 Loser's Bracket[/B]
1. Maximus vs. [s]Ridzwan[/s] - Valley of The End [I][/I]
(1-0)
2. Ragormha vs. [s]Cochise[/s] - Konohagakure 40m [I][link][/I]
(Pre-Match Forfeit)
3. [s]Setsuna F. Seiei[/s] vs. Ortaggen - Chuunin Exam Arena 100m [I][/I]
4. Cyphon25 vs. [s]Citan[/s] - Abandoned Kumogakure 100m [I][/I]
(forfeit)
5. [s]Empirejoao[/s] vs. materpillar - Forest of Death 300m [I][/I]
3-6
6. Littlebeep vs. [s]Kagutsuchi[/s] - Great Naruto Bridge 300m [I][/I]
(winner by forfeit)
7. [s]Lord Genome[/s] Vs. PisOgPapir - Kakashi Gaiden Forest - 150m [I][/I]
(1-8)

[B]Round 2 Winner's Bracket:[/B]

1. SpitefulSerpent5 vs. [s]Vindicare[/s] - Team Gai vs. Kisame Glutch 100m [I][/I]
(6-4)
2. TheOftViewer vs. [s]Distracted[/s] - Abandoned Kumogakure 40m [I][/I]
(10-8)
3. Grrblt vs. [s]Vyse[/s] - Kiba vs. Sakon/Ukon Valley 100m [I][/I]
(Forfeit)
4. [s]Zergkage[/s] vs. Hiroshi - Lake Konoha 100m [I][/I]
(Forfeit)

[B]Round 2 Loser's Bracket:[/B]

1. [s]Ortaggen[/s] vs. Cyphon25 [I][/I]
(4-5)
2. Ragormha vs. [s]Materpillar[/s] [I][/I]
(3-0)
3. Maximus vs. [s]PisOgPapir[/s] [I][/I]
(3-0)

[B]Round 2.5 Loser's Bracket:[/B]
1. [s]Littlebeep[/s] vs Maximus - Gai vs Kisame Gulch 300m [I][/I]
(Forfeit)
2. [s]Zergkage[/s] vs Distracted - Amekagure 100m [I][/I]
(Forfeit)
3. Vindicare vs [s]Cyphon25[/s] - Sannin Battlefield 100m [I][/I]
(4-1)

[B]Loser's Bracket Semi-Finals Part 1:[/B]

1. Vindicare vs. [s]Ragormha[/s] - River Country Ravine 150 m. [I][/I]
(4-0)
2. [s]Distracted[/s] vs. Maximus - Gaara vs. Kimimaro Battlefield, 100 m. [I][/I]
(1-2)

[B]Winner's Bracket Semi-Finals:[/B]

1. [s]Grrblt[/s] vs. Hiroshi - Great Naruto Bridge, 100 m. [I][/I]
(1-3)
2. [s]TheOftViewer[/s] vs. SpitefulSerpent5 - Kakashi Gaiden Forest - 300 m. [I][/I]
(0-3)

[B]Loser's Bracket Semi-Finals Part Deux:[/B]

[s]Vindicare[/s] vs. TheOftViewer - Abandoned Konohagakure no Sato - 100 m. [I][/I]
(0-4)
[s]Grrblt[/s] vs. Maximus - Gaara vs. Kimimaro Battlefield - 150 m. [I][/I]
(0-3)

[B]Winner's Bracket Finals:[/B]

Hiroshi vs. [s]SpitefulSerpent5[/s] - Bridge of Heaven and Earth - 150 m. [I][/I]
(4-2)

[B]Loser's Bracket Finals:[/B]

[s]Maximus[/s] vs. TheOftViewer - Chuunin Exam Arena - 40 m. [I][/I]
(0-5)

[B]Penultimate Match:[/B]

SpitefulSerpent5 vs. [s]TheOftViewer[/s] - Abandoned Kumogakrue - 150 m. [I][/I]
(5-0)

[B]Grand Final:[/B]

Hiroshi vs. SpitefulSerpent5 - Valley of the End - Opposing Statues. [I][/I]
(3-7)

[B]Champion - SpitefulSerpent5[/B]
[B]Second Place - Hiroshi[/B]
[B]Third Place - TheOftViewer[/B]
[B]Fourth Place - Maximus[/B]_


----------



## Chainer (Dec 12, 2009)

*Trial Tournament 5*
_, _

*Schedule for Round 1*​ 
*
**: Kakuzu [45], Tsunade [25]*
*: *Tsunade [25], Chiyo [25], Konan [20]
_(150 metres)

_*
**: Deidara [40], Rock Ninja Trio [10], Jūgo [10], Karin [8], Shigure [2]*
*:* Yamato [25], Gaara [15], Shikamaru [15], Naruto [10], Tenten [3], Ino [2]
_(100 metres)_
*

**:* Sasuke [45], Aoba and Raidō [6], Hayate [6], Shikamaru [6], Dosu [4], Izumo [3]
*: Summoner Pain [32], Yugito [25], Naruto [10], Hinata [3]*
_(40 metres)

_ *
**: Kakashi [25], Yugito [25], Kidōmaru [10], Sakon/Ukon [8], Shigure [2]*
*:* Sasori [25], Chiyo [25], Asuma [20]
_(150 metres)

_*
**:* Kirābī [45], Gaara [15], Kidōmaru [10]
*: Yugito [25], Kakashi [25], Konan [20]*
_(opposite statues)

_*
*: Kakuzu [45], Hidan [20]
*: Deidara [40], Zabuza [20], Karin [8], Misumi [1], Yoroi [1]*
_(opposite statues)

_ *
**: *Kirābī [45], Chiyo [25]
*: Gaara [40], Yamato [25], Hinata [3], Shigure [2]*
_(150 metres)_

*
**: Jiraiya [45], Yamato [25]*
*:* Sasuke [45], Kakashi [25]
_(150 metres)_

*Schedule for Round 2*​ 

*: Chiyo [25], Sasori [25], Konan [20]*
*: *Sasori [45], Kimimaro [15], Izumo [3], Kidōmaru [4], Kiba [3]
_(40 metres)_


*:* Kirābī [45] + Gai [25]
*: Kirābī [45] + Chiyo [25]*
_(40 metres)_


*: Jiraiya [45], Asuma [20], Jirōbō [4]
:* Jiraiya [45], Tayuya [8], Dosu [4], Jūgo [10], Hinata [3]
_(opposite statues)_


*:* Itachi [32], Sarutobi [20], Sai [8], Aoba and Raidō [6], Tayuya [4]
*: Sasori [25], Naruto [25], Karin [8], Sai [8], Tenten [3], Konohamaru [1]*
_(40 metres)_

*Schedule for Round 3*​ 

*:* Kirābī [45] + Neji [15] + Temari [8] + Obito [2]
*: Orochimaru [40], Yamato [25], Kiba [3], Obito [2]
(40 metres)


: Itachi [32], Kisame [20], Naruto [10], Sai [8]
: Orochimaru [40], Rock Ninja Trio [10], Jūgo [10], Aoba and Raidō [6], Izumo [3], Konohamaru [1]
(40 metres)

Final​

: Kakashi [25], Yugito [25], Kidōmaru [10], Sakon/Ukon [8], Shigure [2]
: Jiraiya [45], Asuma [20], Jirōbō [4]
(300 metres)*


----------



## Chainer (Dec 12, 2009)

*Tournament 5*
_ ~  ~ _

*Round 1*​
Match 1: Bandit v. Kuya: Short, Uchiha Temple  (Kuya wins by forfeit)
Match 2: Grrblt v. Ragormha: Short, Great Naruto Bridge  (15-13)
Match 3: Kagutsuchi v. Gallyrat: Short, Hidden Cloud Village - Abandoned Kumogakure (4-8) 
Match 4: CrazyMoronX v. Lord Genome: Medium, Town in Fire Country  (2-11) 
Match 5: ChaosOrder v. littlebeep: Long, River Country Ravine  (1-3)
Match 6: Bones v. Roach: Medium, Lightning-Cloud Gorge  (7-2)
Match 7: StrawHat4Life v. Elite Uchiha: Long, Gaara v. Kimmimaro Battlefield  (9-5)
Match 8: Vyse v. Swordsman Of The Abyss: Short, The River Country  (3-0)
Match 9: DarthPotato v. NorthStar: Medium, Myobokuzan Forest  (Disputed - will be resolved later) 
Match 10: Rain's Angel v. Takuza: Long, Myobokuzan Spires/spikes  (6-0)
Match 11: Orga777 v. Vagrant Tom: Long, River Country Ravine  (VT wins by DQ)
Match 12: enzymeii v. Cyphon: Medium, Naruto’s Wind Training Area  (1-8)
Match 13: Katsu v. Redux-Shika boo: Short, Uchiha Temple  (4-0)
Match 14: Ridzwan v. Mibu Clan: Long, Lightning-Cloud Gorge  (4-1)
Match 15: Roland v. Turrin: Long, Naruto’s Wind Training Area  (4-3)
Match 16: Silver Fang v. Kushina: Long, Myobokuzan Forest  (Sliver Fang wins by forfeit)
Match 17: ssjhaider v. Citan: Long, Uchiha Temple  (5-0)
Match 18: Vindicare v. MrChubz: Medium, River Country Ravine  (7-0)
Match 19: Setsuna F. Saiei v. Dudemancool: Medium, Uchiha Temple  (Setsuna F. Saiei wins by DQ)
Match 20: Roka v. Creator: Long, Lightning-Cloud Gorge  (9-1)
Match 21: GeassSasuke99 v. TheStrategist: Medium, Cloud Village - Abandoned Kumogakure (1-4) 
Match 22: SpitefulSerpent5 v. tGre teh Disleksik: Long, Gaara v. Kimmimaro Battlefield  (5-6)
Match 23: Intus Legere v. ortaggen: Long, Kohona Canal - Shallow Lake  (4-3)
Match 24: Law v. Suu: Short, Sannin Battlefield  (4-1)
Match 25: TheOftViewer v. Cochise: Medium, Hidden Rain Village - Amegakure  (7-0)
Match 26: TheObserver v. materpillar: Short, Gaara v. Kimmimaro Battlefield  (4-5)
Match 27: Munboy Dracule O'Brien v. Muk: Long, Gaara v. Kimmimaro Battlefield  (2-0)
Match 28: Dracule Mihawk v. Badalight: Short, Kohona Canal - Shallow Lake   (0-5)
Match 29: Kiba Inuzuka v. Violent by Design: Medium, Lightning-Cloud Gorge  (0-2)
Match 30: Uchiha God v. Private: Short, Hidden Rain Village - Amegakure  (3-0)
Match 31: Pharoah Anubis v. eDyH: Short, Naruto’s Wind Training Area  (6-7)
Match 32: Hiroshi v. Annox: Long, Hidden Cloud Village - Abandoned Kumogakure  (forfeit)


*Round 2*​
Match 1: Littlebeep vs. Uchiha God – Uchiha Temple, Medium  (2-1)
Match 2: Cyphon vs. StrawHat4Life – Forest of Death, Short  (3-0)
Match 3: Roland vs. Badalight – Myobokuzan Forest, Long  (5-2)
Match 4: Gallyrat vs. Violent by Design – Sanin Battlefield, Medium  (forfeit)
Match 5: Ridzwan vs. Vindicare – Myobokuzan Spires/Spikes, Medium  (forfeit)
Match 6: Intus Legere vs. Grrblt – River Country Ravine, Medium  (4-0)
Match 7: Edyh vs. Law – Great Naruto Bridge, Long  (7-3)
Match 8: tGre teh Disleksik vs. Setsuna F. Saiei – Lightning-Cloud Gorge, Short 
Match 9: TheOftViewer vs. Vyse – Kakashi Gaiden Forest, Medium  (3-0)
Match 10:  Sliver Fang vs. Rain's Angel – Amegakure, Long  (0-2)
Match 11: Lord Genome vs. TheStrategist – Kiba vs. Sakon/Ukon Valley, Short  (3-1)
Match 12: Roka vs. Kuya – Naruto’s Fuuton Training Area, Medium  (6-1)
Match 13: Bones vs. Katsu – River Country, Long  (5-0)
Match 14: Vagrant Tom vs. ssjhaider – Konoha Canal, Short  (4-3)
Match 15: materpillar vs. Anonx – Chuunin Exam Arena, Medium  (5-4)
Match 16: Munboy Dracule O'Brien vs. DarthPotato – Fire Country Town, Short  (DarthPotato wins by forfeit)


*Round 3:*​1: Edyh vs materpillar - Short, Kiba vs Ukon/Sakon valley  (materpillar wins by forfeit)
2: Roka vs DarthPotato - Long, Abandoned Kumogakure  (DarthPotato wins by forfeit)
3: TheOftViewer vs Roland - Short, Fire Country town  (3-1)
4: tgre vs Rain's Angel - Long, Fire Country town  (Rain's Angel wins by forfeit)
5: Vindicare vs Vagrant Tom - Medium, Sannin Battlefield  (9-0) 
6: Littlebeep vs VBD - Short, Lightning-cloud gorge  (3-2)
7: Grrblt vs TheStrategist - Short, Fire country town  (2-4)
8: Bones vs Cyphon - Medium, Abandoned Amegakure  (6-8)

*Quarter Finals*​
1: materpillar v. TheOftViewer - Short, Kohona Canal - Shallow Lake  (4-2)
2: DarthPotato v. TheStrategist - Long, Hidden Cloud Village - Abandoned Kumogakure  (forfeit)
3: Cyphon v. Vindicare- Short, Town in the Fire Country  (1-5)
4: Rain’s Angel v. Littlebeep- Medium, Kakashi Gaiden Forest  (0-2)

*Semi Finals*​
Semifinal Match 1: TheStrategist v. Littlebeep- Medium, Myobokuzan Spires/Spikes  (2-3)
Semifinal Match 2: materpillar v. Watchman- Long, Kakashi Gaiden Forest  (Watchman DQed)

*Finals*​
Third-Place Match: N/A (TheStrategist is awarded Bronze)
Grand Final: materpillar v. littlebeep- Opposing Statues, Valley of the End _[]_

----------------------

* Winners! *​Third Place - TheStrategist
Second Place - materpillar
First Place/Champion - littlebeep


----------



## Chainer (Dec 12, 2009)

*Trial Tournament 6*
_ ~  ~ _

*Round 1*​

 *enzymeii* vs Shiranui - Tanzuka castle - medium [] (9-2)
CrazyMoronX vs *TheYellowFlash10* - Naruto Wind Training Area - medium [] (2-3)
Darth Ruin vs *Roka* - Great Naruto Bridge - medium [] (0-9)
e697 vs *Evil Angel* - Akatsuki Cave - short [] (4-6)
*God of Shinobi* vs Gigantor - Town in Fire Country - medium [] (7-5)
Anon vs *Dracule Mihawk* - Forest of death - long [] (4-5)
*Bones* vs Ryunosuke_Sanada - Forest of death - medium [] (6-0)
*rocklee0036* vs Hiroshi - Tanzuka Castle - short [] (6-0)
*Insight* vs Turrin - Forest of death - medium [] (3-2)
*Jotacon* vs Swordsman of the Abyss - Great Naruto bridge - short [] (1-0)
*Creator* vs Brandon Heat - Gaara vs Kimimaro battlefield - long [] (3-0)
TheOftViewer vs *Rain's angel* - Kakashi Gaiden forest - short [] (2-3)
Chainer vs *Gally* - Town in Fire country - medium [] (0-2)
Halcyon Days vs *Violent By Design* - Uchiha Temple - medium [] (0-3)
*Ryan* vs Grrblt - Valley of the End - N/A [] (3-1)
ortaggen vs *Koroshi Star* - Forest of death - long [] (0-1)

*Round 2*​
*Roka* vs. Rain's Angel, Akatsuki Cave, Short (3-0) 
*Jotacon* vs. The Observer, Random Fire Country Town, Short (4-3) 
*Dracule Mihawk* vs. God of Shinobi, Tanzuka Castle, Long (3-1) 
TheYellowFlash10 vs. *Insight*, Chuunin Exam Arena, Long (1-2) 
*Rocklee0036* vs. Enzymeii, Forest of Death, Medium (2-1) 
*Ryan* vs. Koroshi, Random Town in Fire Country, Medium (6-0) 
Evil Angel vs. *Gallyrat*, Forest of Death, Short (0-6) 
*Violent by Design* vs. Creator, Konoha Canal, Medium (3-0) 

*Round 3*​
*Dracule Mihawk* vs. Ryan - Great Naruto Bridge, short, 2-1 
*Gally* vs. Jotacon - Konoha Canal, short, 2-0 
*Roka* vs. Insight - Kakashi Gaiden Forest, medium, 1-0 
*Violent by Design* vs. Kagutsuchi (rocklee0036 forfeited and was replaced) - Forest of Death, long, 2-1

*Semi Finals*​
*Gally* vs Violent By Design, Great Naruto Bridge, Short, 4-2 
*Roka* vs Dracule Mihawk, Kiba VS Sakon/Ukon Valley, Medium, 5-1

*Finals*​
Gally vs *Roka*, Amegakure, Medium, 2-3

* Winners! *​Third Place - Violent By Design/Dracule Mihawk
Second Place - Gally
First Place/Champion - Roka


----------



## Chainer (Dec 12, 2009)

*Tournament 6*
_ ~  __~ _​ 
*Round 1*​ 
Byes given to Protoman, Grrblt, Esponer, God of Shinobi, Badalight, and Vagrant Tom​ 


*GrandKitaro777* v. Citan — Forest of Death (Short) [] (7-5)
*EvilAngel* v. Dracule Mihawk — Forest of Death (Medium) [] (11-4)
VastoLorDae v. *Cochise* — Gaara vs. Kimimaro Battlefield (Medium) [] (0-9)
darkguy9944 v. *TheOftViewer* — Hidden Rain Village (Long) [] (1-6)
SotA v. *Brandon Heat* — Uchiha Temple (Medium) [] (2-3)
shadow5050 v. *Cthulhu-versailles* — Kiba vs. Sakon/Ukon Valley (Medium) [] (0-6)
*ssjhaider* v. materpillar — Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile (Short) [] (8-0)
*Cyphon* v. Cheena — Kiba vs. Sakon/Ukon Valley (Short) [] (7-0)
Koroshi v. *Gally* — Tanzuka Castle (Long) [] (2-7)
*Atlantic☆Star* 20 v. Kagutsuchi — Valley of the End (Default) [] (7-1)
Kuya v. *Hiroshi* — Kakashi Gaiden Forest (Long) [] (3-3, sudden death)
Darth Ruin v. *Lord Genome* — Gaara vs. Kimimaro Battlefield (Short) [] (0-4)
*Gigantor* v. Silver Fang — Forest of Death (Short) [] (5-2)
*Law* v. Violent by Design — Naruto's Wind Training Area (Medium) [] (7-6)
uzumaki lee v. *キャンデー* — Uchiha Temple (Long) [] (forfeit)
kratos184 v. *Roka* — Konoha Canal (Long) [] (forfeit)
*e697* v. S e a n — Valley of the End (Default) [] (5-0)
Lightning Strike v. *Knifefight* — Forest of Death (Long) [] (1-2)
*Suu* v. Gaaraknight — Uchiha Temple (Short) [] (forfeit)
Wildside v. *Ragormha* — Town in the Fire Country (Short) [] (0-7)
*Vash TS Typhoon Supreme* v. Intus Legere — Valley of the End (Default) [] (1-0)
Watchman v. *Anon* — Konoha Canal (Short) [] (3-8)
Shiranui v. *SpitefulSerpent5* — Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile (Long) [] (0-4)
Ryan v. *TheYellowFlash10* — Naruto's Wind Training Area (Long) [] (0-7)
Rain’s Angel v. *rocklee0036* — Gaara vs. Kimimaro Battlefield (Medium) [] (0-3)
*TheStrategist* v. Elite Uchiha — Kakashi Gaiden Bamboo Forest (Medium) [] (5-1)
 
*Round 2*​ 


*Gally* v. The Strategist - Amegakure (Short) [] (7-5)
ssjhaider v. *SpitefulSerpent5* - Naruto Wind Training Area (Long) [] (0-9)
*Protoman* v. Badalight - Akatsuki Cave (Long) [] (forfeit)
*God of Shinobi* v. Esponer - Forest Of Death (Long) [] (3-2)
*TheOftViewer* v. Vash TS Typhoon Supreme - Kiba vs. Sakon/Ukon valley (Long) [] (1-0)
*Gigantor* v. Suu - Chuunin Exam Arena (Short) [] (2-0)
*Roka* v. Hiroshi - Kakashi Gaiden Forest (Medium) [] (1-0)
*Vagrant Tom* v. Atlantic☆Star - Kiba vs. Sakon/Ukon valley (Long) [] (2-0)
*Cyphon *v. Cthulhu-versailles - Konoha Canal (Short) [] (3-0)
*Brandon Heat* v. Cochise - Naruto Wind Training Area (Medium) [] (DQed)
Knifefight v. *GrandKitaro777 *- Valley of the End (N/A) []
*Evil Angel* v. キャンデー - Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile (Short) [] (5-0) (DQed)
*rocklee0036 *v. e697 - Town in Fire Country (Long) []
TheYellowFlash10 v. *Ragormha *- Kiba vs. Sakon/Ukon valley (Short) [] (2-3)
Anon v. *Law *- Town in Fire Country (Medium) [] (2-3)
*Grrblt *v. Lord Genome - Gaiden Bamboo Forest (Short) [] (Forfeit)
*Round 3​*

Bye given to Gally.​

*Chainer *v. Sandaime - Sakon/Ukon Valley (Medium) [] (1-0)
Grrblt v. *SpitefulSerpent5* - Great Naruto Bridge (Medium) [] (Forfeit)
Brandon Heat v. *TheOftViewer* - Great Naruto Bridge (Medium) [] (0-1)
Gigantor v. *Roka* - Forest of Death (Medium) [] (1-2)
*Cyphon *v. Evil Angel - Tanzuka Castle (Short) [] (Forfeit)
Vagrant Tom v. *Kinjishi* - Gaiden Bamboo Forest (Medium) [] (1-3)
Law v. *Ragormha* - Amegakure (Short) [] (2-4)
*Round 4 - Quarterfinals*​

*Gally *v. SpitefulSerpent5 - Kakashi Gaiden Forest (Short) [] (4-0)
*TheOftViewer *v. Ragormha - Tanzuka Castle (Short) [] (4-0)
Cyphon v. *Kinjishi*- Uchiha Temple (Long) [] (0-3)
*Chainer *v. Roka - Tanzuka Castle (Long) [] (Forfeit)

*Round 5 - Semi-finals*​

*TheOftViewer* v. Kinjishi - Gaara VS Kimmimaro Battlefield (Long)
[] (Forfeit)
Chainer v. *Gally* - Konoha Canal (Long)
[] (Forfeit)

*Round 6 - The Finals*​

*Gally* v. TheOftViewer - Town In Fire Country (Long) [] (15-9)

* Winners! *​Third Place - ???
Second Place - TheOftViewer
First Place/Champion - Gally


----------



## Chainer (Dec 12, 2009)

*Trial Tournament 7*
_ ~ _​
*ROUND 1*


 vs.  []
Amegakure
Medium
 vs.  []
Kiba vs Sakon/Ukon Valley
Long
 vs.  []
Kakashi Gaiden Bamboo Forest
Medium
 vs.  []
Konoha Canal
Long
 vs.  []
Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile
Medium
 vs.  [] 
Town in Fire Country
Medium
 vs.  []
Chuunin Exam Arena
Medium
 vs.  []
Uchiha Temple
Long
 vs.  []
Valley of the End
Short
 vs.  []
Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile
Long
*Dark0* vs. Elite Uchiha []​
 vs.  []
Kakashi Gaiden Bamboo Forest
Medium
 vs.  []
Konoha Canal
Medium
AtariRouge23 vs. Jaw11 []
*Dracule Mihawk* vs. Jaw11 []​
 vs.  []
Kiba vs Sakon/Ukon Valley
Short
 vs.  []
Valley of the End
Medium
 vs.  []
Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile
Short
 vs.  []
Kakashi Gaiden Forest
Medium
Ice Prince vs. Mist Puppet []
Hidden Nin vs. *Mist Puppet* []​

*Round 2*

 vs.  []
Iron Country
Long
 vs.  []
Tanzuka Castle
Long
 vs.  []
Town in the Fire Country
Short
 vs.  []
Forest of Death
Long
*Nick1689* vs. Muk []​
 vs.  []
Danzo vs. Sasuke Bridge
Medium
 vs.  []
Chuunin Exam Arena
Medium
 vs.  []
Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile
Short
 vs.  []
Amegakure
Long

*Round 3*

 vs.  []
Danzou vs. Sasuke Bridge
Medium
 vs.  []
Akatsuki210 vs. Animus []
*Akatsuki210* vs. Atlantic Storm []​Chuunin Exam Arena
Short
 vs.  []
Kiba vs. Sakon/Ukon Valley
Long
 vs.  []
Forest of Death
Long

*Semi-Finals*

 vs.  []
Forest of Death
Medium
 vs.  []
Iron Country
Long

*Final Match*

 vs.  []

* Winners! *
Third Place - Akatsuki210/Nick1689
Second Place - Violent By Design
First Place/Champion - Chainer​


----------



## Chainer (Dec 12, 2009)

*Tournament 7*
_ [] ~  ~ _​
*Preliminaries*

*Megas Strategos* vs. Timmysblood []
Valley of The End
*Archlord Falcon* vs. Soda []
Chuunin Exam Finals
Medium
*Distracted* vs. Highlander []
Kakashi Gaiden Bamboo Forest
Medium

*Round 1*

*Arcimine* vs. Badalight []
Tanzuka Castle
Long
*Violent By Design* vs. Animus []
Konoha Canal - Shallow Lake
Long 
*tGre teh Disleksik* vs. Chainer []
Uchiha Temple
Short 
Intus Legere vs. Kakashi Hatake []
Valley of the End
The Comedian vs. Karma []
Kakashi Gaiden Forest
Short
*Akatsuki210* vs. GreenTeaMmm []
Gaara vs Kimimaro Battlefield
Long
*Atlantic Storm* vs. GCokes []
Danzou vs Sasuke Bridge
Medium
Elite Uchiha vs. *Chaos* []
Town in the Fire Country
Short 
*e697* vs. Koroshi []
Naruto's Wind Training Area
Long 
*Archlord Falcon* vs. Choutarou []
Kakashi Gaiden Forest
Short 
*DreadTalon* vs. WolfPrinceKouga []
Forest of Death
Medium 
PisOgPapir vs. *Hidden Nin* []
Kiba vs Sakon/Ukon Valley
Short
Cthulhu-versailles vs. *Thatother1dude* []
Kakashi Gaiden Forest
Medium 
*Rain's Angel* vs. KageBunshin09 []
Tanzuka Castle
Short 
Candy vs. *The Phenomena* []
Danzou Vs Sasuke Bridge
Medium
*SpitefulSerpent5* vs. Cochise []
Kiba vs Sakon/Ukon Valley
Medium 
*Law* vs. Ryan []
Chuunin Exam Arena
Long 
Nick1689 vs. *DookieMonster* []
Town in the Fire Country
Long 
Mr. Psychs vs. *Vagrant Tom* []
Konoha Canal - Shallow Lake
Long 
BlackSmoke vs. *Oyako Shinju* []
Hidden Rain Village - Amegakure
Short
*Infamous* vs. Mist Puppet []
Chuunin Exam Arena
Short 
Nicodemus vs. *LightySnake* []
Hidden Rain Village - Amegakure
Short
Vash TS vs. *Pyro* []
Danzou vs Sasuke Bridge
Medium 
Dracule Mihawk vs. *Shiranui* []
Valley of the End 
*Aggressor* vs. Kagutsuchi []
Naruto's Wind training Area
Short 
Gigantor vs. *Megas Strategos* []
Town in the Fire Country
Short 
*TheYellowFlash10* vs. Sanbi []
Forest of Death
Long 
Alkonis vs. Distracted []
Akatsuki Cave
Long 
*Kinjishi* vs. dark0 []
Valley of the End
Jaw11 vs. *materpillar *[]
Town in the Fire Country
Medium
Shay vs. Evil Angel []
Tanzuka Castle
Short 
*OhFresh* vs. Kuya []
Hidden Rain Village - Amegakure
Long
*Round 2*

Chaos vs. *Megas Strategos* []
*Materpillar* vs. e697 []
thatother1dude vs. *Hidden Nin* []
Shiranui vs. *Karma* []
Aggressor vs. *TheYellowFlash10* []
Infamous vs. *Intus Legere* []
*OhFresh* vs. Atlantic Storm []
Archlord Falcon vs. The Phenomena []
Rain's Angel vs. Oyako Shinju []
*Akatsuki210* vs. DookieMonster []
Vagrant Tom vs. *Distracted* []
SpitefulSerpent5 vs. tGre teh Disleksik []
Lightysnake vs. *Shay* []
Arcimine vs. *Vash TS* []
DreadTalon vs. *Kinjishi* []
Law vs. *Violent by Design* []

*Round 3*

*Intus Legere* vs. Vash TS []
Archlord Falcon vs. *Karma* []
*Materpillar* vs. Kinjishi []
*Megas Strategos* vs. Violent by Design []
Shay vs. *TheYellowFlash10* []
Akatsuki210 vs. *OhFresh* []
*Distracted* vs. SpitefulSerpent5 []
*Oyako Shinju* vs. Hidden Nin []

*Round 4*

Distracted vs. *Megas Strategos* []
TheYellowFlash10 vs. *Karma* []
Oyako Shinju vs. *OhFresh* []
*Intus Legere* vs. Materpillar []

*Semi-Finals*

Karma vs. *OhFresh* []
Megas Strategos vs. *Intus Legere* []

*FINAL*

*Intus Legere* vs. OhFresh []

* Winners! *
Third Place - Karma/Megas Strategos
Second Place - OhFresh
First Place/Champion - Intus Legere​


----------



## Chainer (Dec 12, 2009)

*Trial Tournament 8*
 -- 


*Spoiler*: _Round 1_ 



*Round 1*

*Hidden Nin* vs. Archlord Falcon []
Konoha Canal
Medium
Sferr vs. *Choutarou* []
Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile
Long 
WolfPrinceKouga vs. *Akimichi Farley* []
Blue Samurai Bridge
Short
*The Witch-King* vs. Timmysblood []
Gaara vs. Kimimaro Battlefield
Medium
Atlantic Storm vs. *DookieMonster* []
Amegakure
Medium
*nick1689* vs. Baroxio []
Naruto's Wind Training Area
Short
*Soda *vs. Datenshi Uchiha []
Bamboo Forest
Short
*DreadTalon *vs. Godtachi []
Kiba vs. Sakon/Ukon Valley
Medium
*Akatsuki210 *vs. Cthulhu-Versailles []
Mushroom Forest
Long
Highlander vs. *Lord of Thunder* []
Uchiha Temple
Long
*Vash TS* vs. Kakashi Hatake []
Konoha Canal
Long
Aggressor vs. *Mitarashi2140* []
Forest of Death
Medium
*eDyH *vs. Gigantor []
Uchiha Temple
Short
*Shay *vs. Mist Puppet []
Valley of The End
Long
Hiruzen Sarutobi vs. *Akito* []
Kumogakure
Short
Marco vs. *Violent By Design* []
Lightning-Cloud Gorge
Medium




*Spoiler*: _Round 2_ 



*Round 2*


*Akatsuki210 *vs. Lord of Thunder []
Naruto's Wind Training Area
Long
*Mitarashi2140 *vs. Soda []
Bijū Sealing Chamber
Long
*DreadTalon *vs. Choutarou []
Bamboo Forest
Short 
*eDyH *vs. Shay []
Gaara vs. Kimimaro Battlefield
Medium
*Violent By Design* vs. Akito []
Forest of Death
Medium
*The Witch-King *vs. nick 1689 []
Konoha Canal
Short 
*Vash TS* vs. Akimichi Farley []
Naruto's Wind Training Area
Medium
DookieMonster vs. *Hidden Nin* []
Akatsuki Cave
Short




*Spoiler*: _Round 3_ 



*Round 3*


*VBD *vs.eDyH []
Konoha Exam Arena
Medium
Mitarashi vs. *The Witch-King* []
Lightning-Cloud Gorge
Medium
*DreadTalon *vs. Akatsuki []
Akatsuki Cave
Long
*Vash TS* vs. alex payne []
Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile
Short




*Spoiler*: _Semi-Finals_ 



*Semi-Finals*

*Violent By Design* vs. The Witch-King []
Forest of Death
Short
DreadTalon vs. *Vash TS* []
Kiba vs. Sakon/Ukon Valley
Long




*Spoiler*: _FINALS_ 



Violent By Design vs. *Vash TS* []
Biju Sealing Chamber
Medium




* Winners! *
Third Place - Chainer/DreadTalon
Second Place - Violent By Design
First Place/Champion - Vash TS​


----------



## Chainer (Dec 12, 2009)

*The Ultimate Strategist, Season 1*
 --​

​


----------



## Chainer (Dec 12, 2009)

*(Semi) Unrestricted Tournament 2*
 --​
*Round 1*

Captain Apoo vs. *Vagrant Tom* []
Sliver Fang vs. *Roka* []
Violent by Design vs. *Megas Strategos* []

*Round 2*

*Cochise* vs. Vagrant Tom []
*Kagutsuchi* vs. Megas Strategos []

*Finals*

*Kagutsuchi* vs. Cochise []


----------



## Chainer (Dec 12, 2009)

*Taijutsu Tournament*
 --​
*Round 1*

*Littlebeep* vs. Nikushimi []
Vagrant Tom vs. *Vindicare* []
Cyphon vs. *Lord Genome* []
*Private* vs. Ortaggen []
Kuya vs. *Sliver Fang* [] 
*Violent by Design* vs. Cochise []
PisOgPapir vs.* Kagutsuchi* []

*From this point on, it should be noted that the tournament had already been abandoned. The following was the remaining, unresolved match.*

Captain Apoo vs. Setsuna F Seisei []


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Dec 12, 2009)

*Tournament 8*
 -  - 


Preliminaries​

 [F]
Konoha Canal (Short)

**
 [6-9]
Akatsuki Cave (Medium)

**
 [1-7]
Amegakure (Medium)

**
 [6-1]
Naruto's Wind Training Area (Long)

**
 [2-7]
Valley of the End (Long)

**
 [5-2]
Iron Country (Medium)

**
 [DQ]
Blue Samurai Bridge (Short)

**
 [5-0]
Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile (Short)

**
 [2-0]
Bamboo Forest (Long)

**
 [DQ]
Bijū Sealing Chamber (Medium)

**
 [4-1]
Uchiha Temple (Medium)

**
 [9-8]
Gaara vs. Kimimaro Battlefield (Long)

**
 [3-1]
Konoha Canal (Medium)

**
 [2-4]
Naruto's Wind Training Area (Medium)

**
 [2-9]
Mushroom Forest (Short)

**


Round 1​

 [6-0]
Uchiha Temple (Medium)

**
 [2-3]
Valley of the End (Short)

**
 [0-3]
Valley of the End (Long)

**
 [DQ]
Konoha Canal (Short)

**
 [0-3]
Great Naruto Bridge (Long)

**
 [4-5]
Uchiha Temple (Short)

**
 [6-1]
Forest of Death (Short)

**
 [1-6]
Akatsuki Cave (Short)

**
 [0-3]
Great Naruto Bridge (Long)

**
 [0-3]
Uchiha Temple (Medium)

**
 [0-4]
Kiba vs. Sakon/Ukon Valley (Long)

**
 [DQ]
Lightning-Cloud Gorge (Medium)

**
 [6-3]
Bijū Sealing Chamber (Long)

**
 [5-1]
Konoha Exam Arena (Long)

**
 [9-10]
Great Naruto Bridge (Medium)

**
 [5-0]
Konoha Exam Arena (Long)

**
 [10-8]
Kumogakure (Medium)

**
 [5-1]
Mushroom Forest (Short)

**
 [3-1]
Iron Country (Long)

**
 [3-7]
Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile (Medium)

**
 [1-0]
Gaara vs. Kimimaro Battlefield (Long)

**
 [0-3]
Gaara vs. Kimimaro Battlefield (Long)

**
 [5-0]
Bijū Sealing Chamber (Medium)

**
 [3-1]
Gaara vs. Kimimaro Battlefield (Short)

**
 [F]
Great Naruto Bridge (Short)

**
 [1-3]
Bijū Sealing Chamber (Medium)

**
 [1-4]
Iron Country (Short)

**
 [4-0]
Bijū Sealing Chamber (Short)

**
 [1-0]
Naruto's Wind Training Area (Short)

**

Mushroom Forest (Long) [2-1]

**
 [1-2]
Naruto's Wind Training Area (Medium)

**
 [3-4]
Valley of the End (Short)

**


Round 2​

 [3-2]
Gaara vs. Kimimaro Battlefield (Short)

**
 [5-0]
Kumogakure (Medium)

**
 [4-0]
Bijū Sealing Chamber (Medium)

**
 [0-5]
Konoha Exam Arena (Medium)

**
 [7-3]
Amegakure (Short)

**
 [3-2]
Naruto's Wind Training Area (Long)

**
 [2-3]
Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile (Short)

**
 [4-3]
Forest of Death (Long)

**
 [3-4]
Town in the Fire Country (Medium)

**
 [4-3]
Naruto's Wind Training Area (Short)

**
 [F]
Forest of Death (Medium)

**
 [3-0]
Blue Samurai Bridge (Long)

**
 [3-6]
Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile (Long)

**
 [5-7]
Valley of the End (Medium)

**
 [DQ]
Kumogakure (Long)

**
 [3-7]
Blue Samurai Bridge (Medium)

**


Round 3​

 [0-4]
Great Naruto Bridge (Long)

**
 [5-7]
Great Naruto Bridge (Short)

**
 [5-0]
Iron Country (Long)

**
 [3-4]
Akatsuki Cave (Short)

**
 [F]
Town in the Fire Country (Medium)

**
 [3-1]
Uchiha Temple (Medium)

**
 [11-8]
Naruto's Wind Training Area (Long)

**
 [3-4]
Great Naruto Bridge (Short)

**


Round 4​

 [F]
Kumogakure (Medium)

**
 [4-2]
Mushroom Forest (Short)

**
 [0-7]
Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile (Short)

**
 [3-2]
Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile (Long)

**


Semifinals​

 [7-6]
Bijū Sealing Chamber (Short)

**
 [4-2]
Akatsuki Cave (Long)

**


Final​

 [7-6]
Gaara vs. Kimimaro Battlefield (Short)

**


----------



## Chainer (Dec 12, 2009)

*The Rookies' Tournament*
​
*Round 1​*
1. *Suu* vs Kagutsuchi - Kiba vs Sakon/Ukon Valley - 150m (6-1) []
2. dutton133 vs *Dr.Stein* - Chuunin Exam Arena - 100m (DQ) []
3. *RolandAlderas* vs TheStrategist - Great Naruto Bridge - 40m (7-6) []
4. *Anonx* vs The Observer - Bridge of Heaven and Earth - 100m (3-0) []
5. Aki-kun vs *ZabuzaDemonGod* - Gaara vs Kimimaro Battlefield - 300m (Forfeit) []
6. sharinganSaSuKe99 vs *Captain Apoo *- Fire Country City - 40m (0-4) []
7. *Dracule Mihawk* vs Munboy Dracule O'Brien - River Country Ravine - 40m (3-0) []
8. ChaosOrder vs *Katsu *- Sannin Battlefield - 40m (DQ) []

*Round 2​*
1. Dracule Mihawk vs *Dr.Stein* - Kakashi Gaiden Forest - 300m (0-12) []
2. *Anonx* vs Katsu - Amegakure - 300m (6-2) []
3. Captain Apoo vs *RolandAlderas* - Konoha Canal - 40m (1-2) []
4. *Suu* vs ZabuzaDemonGod - Gai vs Kisame Gulch - 150m (3-1) []
*
Semifinals​*
1. RolandAlderas vs *Suu* - Naruto Fuuton Training Area - 300m (3-4) []
2. *Dr.Stein* vs Anonx - Forest of Death - 40m (DQ) []

*Finals​*
Dr.Stein vs *Suu* - Valley of the End - Opposing Statues (8-9) []


----------



## Chainer (Dec 12, 2009)

*The Masters' Tournament*
 -- 

*The Schedule for Round 1*​ 
_(01/08/08–05/08/08)_
*: Kakashi [25], Yamato [20], Shikamaru [15], Kiba [10]*
: Itachi [45], Orochimaru [15], Naruto [10]
_(Short)_

_(01/08/08–05/08/08)_
*: Sasuke [45], Naruto [10], Temari [8], Ino [4], Hinata [3]*
: Itachi [45], Yamato [20], Temari [4]
_(Long)_

_(01/08/08–05/08/08)_
*: Itachi [45], Yamato [20], Naruto [4]*
: Deidara [32], Yamato [20], Kidōmaru [10], Temari [8]
_(Short)_

_(05/08/08–09/08/08)_
: Itachi [45], Gaara [15], Temari [8], Ino [2]
*: Deidara [32], Hidan [20], Kidōmaru [6], Kidōmaru [4], Jirōbō [4], Hinata [3], Inari [1]*
_(Medium)_

_(05/08/08–09/08/08)_
*: Sasuke [45], Naruto [25]*
: Deidara [32], Yamato [20], Sai [8], Sakura [8], Tenten [2]
_(Short)_

_(05/08/08–09/08/08)_
: Orochimaru [40], Kakashi [25], Hinata [3]
*: Sasori [45], Kakashi [25]*
_(Long)_

_(09/08/08–13/08/08)_
: Tsunade [25], Asuma [20], Kabuto [15], Kiba [10]
*: Sanbi Naruto [32], Yamato [20], Shikamaru [15], Tenten [2], Sakura [1]*
_(Medium)_

_(09/08/08–13/08/08)_
: Kakashi [25], Zabuza [20], Shino [8], Sai [8], Izumo [6], Hinata [3]
*: Deidara [32], Absorption Pein [20], Sakura [8], Izumo [6], Hinata [3], Sakura [1]*
_(Medium)_

____________________________​ 
*The Schedule for Round 2*​
_(15/08/08–19/08/08)_
: Deidara [32], Absorption Pein [20], Sakura [8], Izumo [6], Hinata [3], Sakura [1]
*: Kakashi [25], Yamato [20], Shikamaru [15], Kiba [10]*
_(Medium)_

_(15/08/08–19/08/08)_
*: Sasori [45], Kakashi [25]*
: Deidara [32], Hidan [20], Kidōmaru [6], Kidōmaru [4], Jirōbō [4], Hinata [3], Inari [1]
_(Medium)_

_(24/08/08–28/08/08)_
*: Sasuke [45], Naruto [10], Temari [8], Ino [4], Hinata [3]*
: Itachi [45], Yamato [20], Naruto [4]
_(Long)_

_(19/08/08–23/08/08)_
*: Sasuke [45], Naruto [25]*
: Sanbi Naruto [32], Yamato [20], Shikamaru [15], Tenten [2], Sakura [1]
_(Short)_

____________________________​ 
*The Schedule for Round 3*​ 
_(__30/08/08–03/09/08__)_
*: Sasuke [45], Naruto [25]*
: Kakashi [25], Yamato [20], Shikamaru [15], Kiba [10]
_(Long)_

_(__28/08/08–01/09/08__)_
*: Sasori [45], Kakashi [25]*
: Sasuke [45], Naruto [10], Temari [8], Ino [4], Hinata [3]
_(Short)
_
____________________________​ 
*The Schedule for Round 4*

_(__13/09/08–17/09/08__)_
: Sasuke [45], Naruto [25]
*: Sasori [45], Kakashi [25]*
_(Long)_

____________________________​ 
*Champion:* _Esponer_
*Runner-Up:* _Vindicare_​


----------



## Chainer (Dec 12, 2009)

*The Davy Back Tournament*


 
*Round 1*​
1. *Violent By Design* vs Kuya - Forest of Death - Long (5-1) []
2. *Cochise* vs Tyrael - Town in a fire country - Medium (2-0) []
3. DarthPotato vs *elfnextdoor* - Town in fire country - Long (5-0) []
4. Dracule Mihawk vs *The Kid* - Great Naruto Bridge - Medium (4-6) []
5. *Northstar* vs Grrblt - The Great Naruto Bridge - Short (4-0) []
6. Private vs *Anon*- Kiba vs Ukon/Sakon Valley - Short (1-2)[] 
7. *Roka* vs Gigantor - Naruto Wind Training Arena - Medium (5-0) []
8. GrandKitaro777 vs *Ragormha* - Gaara vs Kimmaro Battlefield - Medium (0-4) []
9. *Kagutuschi* vs Elite Uchiha - Amagekure (Hidden Rain Village) - Short (3-2) []
10. *Cyphon* vs The Strategist - Gaara vs Kimmaro BF - Short (forfeit) []
11. *Jotacon* vs Rain's Angel - Chuunin Exam Arena - Short (3-1) []
12. Darkguy9944 vs *Creator* - Great Naruto Bridge - Long (0-4) []
13. The Observer vs *TheYellowFlash10* - Gaara VS Kimmimaro Battlefield - Long (2-3)  []
14. *enzyemii* vs Badalight - Amegakure - Long (Forfeit) []
15. *Intus* vs Maximus - Chuunin Exam Area - Short (2-0) []
16. blizzind vs *Tobirama* - Kiba vs Sakon/Ukon Valley - Medium (0-2) []

 
*Round 2*​
1. Ragormha vs *The Kid* - Kohona Canal - Medium (0-3) []
2. Tobirama vs *Creator* - Kohona Canal - Medium (2-3) []
3. *Jotacon* vs Roka -  Naruto Wind Training Area - Long ((3-2)[]
4. END vs *YellowFlash* - The Great Naruto Bridge - Long (1-2) [
5. *Cyphon* vs Anonx - Gaara vs Kimmaro BF - Medium (3-1) []
6. Northstar vs *Kagutuschi* - Chuunin Exam Arena - Short (Sudden Death, 3-4) []
7. Cochise vs *VBD* - The Great Naruto Bridge - Long (No show)[]
8. enzyemii vs *Intus* - The Great Naruto Bridge - Short (1-5) []

 
*Round 3*​1. *Creator* vs Jotacon - Uchiha Temple - Long (1-0) []
2. *The Kid* vs Kagutuschi - Great Naruto Bridge - Short (2-0) []
3. TheYellowFlash10 vs *Cyphon* - Kakashi Gaiden Forest - Medium (0-2) []
4. *Violent By Design *vs Intus - Konoha Canal - Medium (3-2) []

Semi Finals​
1. Violent By Design vs *Jotacon* - Amagekure - Medium (Sudden Death, 2-3) []
2. Cyphon vs *Gally* - Gaara vs Kimmaro Battlefield - Short (0-3) []


*Finals*​
*Gally* vs Jotacon - The Great Naruto Bridge - Medium (4-2)[]


*Davy Back Champion!​*
*Gally*​

*Runner Up* = Jotacon
*Semi Finalist* = Violent By Design & Cyphon

*Credits*​
*Host* = Violent By Design
*Referee* = Gally ​


----------



## Chainer (Dec 12, 2009)

*4 Man Cell Trial Tournament*
​
 
*Round 1*​
1. *VBD *vs Gigantor - Random Fire Town - Mutual Target - Kill Chiyo (2-1) []
2. *DarthPotato* vs Jotacon - Rain Country - Normal Match - 300 meters (3-0) []
3. Creator (Offense) vs *Bones (Defense)* - Orochimaru Hideout - Offense/Defense (0-3) []  
4. enzymeii vs *The Kid (w/ Badalight's team)* - Naruto Training Area - Mutual Target - Yamato (1-2) []

*Discontinued​*
*Credits*​*Host *= Cyphon & TheOftViewer​​


----------



## Chainer (Dec 12, 2009)

*The 3rd Annual 24 Point Tournament*​
*Round 1*​​
1. Roka vs *☆Northstar☆* - Sannin Battlefield - Long (Submission, 0-2) []
2. *rocklee0036 *vs Setsuna F. Seisei - Myobokuzan Spires/Spikes - Medium (3-1)[]
3. *gallyrat* vs littlebeep - Lightning-Cloud Gorge - Short (3-2)[]
4. *Ragormha *vs Bones - Hidden Rain Village - Medium (4-2)[]
5. Badalight vs *DarthPotato* - Gaara vs Kimmaro Battlefield  - Long (0-6) []
6. Elite Uchiha vs *Vagrant Tom* - The River Country - Short (1-4) []
7. *Violent By Design* vs Creator - Myobokuzan Forest - Long (2-0) []
8. Cyphon vs *TheStrategist* - Kakashi Gaiden Forest - Medium (3-4)[]

*Round 2*​​
1. *rocklee0036* vs ☆Northstar☆ - Chuunin Exam Arena - Medium (2-0)[]
2. *Violent By Design* vs gallyrat - Hidden Rain Village - Short (2-0) [] 
3. *Dracule Mihawk* (Raghorma forfeited vs TheStrategist - Gaara vs Kimmaro Battlefield - Long (2-0) []
4. Vagrant Tom vs *DarthPotato* - Great Naruto Bridge - Short - [] (Forfeit)

Semi Finals​​
1. DarthPotato vs. *Dracule Mihawk *- The River Country - Medium (3-4) []
2. Violent by Design vs.* Rocklee0036* (3-5) - Chuunin Exam Arena - Long []

*Finals*​
*Rocklee0036* vs Dracule Mihawk -  The Valley of the End (6-3) []

*The 2nd Annual Mini Tournament Champion!*

*Rocklee0036*

*Runner Up* = Dracule Mihawk
*Semi Finalist* = DarthPotato & Violent By Design​
*Credits​*
*Host* = Vagrant Tom​


----------



## Chainer (Dec 12, 2009)

*The Rookies' Tournament Two*
 --​
*Round 1*

Byes: Gol D. Roger and Oyaku Shinju.


BlackSmoke vs. Shadow5050 []
Nerazzuri vs. Davidd []
Wildside vs. Narupug []
Akaasher vs. Excalibur []
Lust for Life vs. GrandKitaro777 []
Big Fat Panda vs. Strawhat 4 Life []
mythic dawn vs. Vash TS Typhoon Supreme []
The Comedian vs. Vogue []
Franky vs. nick1689 []
StabbyMcStab vs. Janissary []
Illusory vs. Hidden Nin []
VastoLorDae vs. InsanePyro []

*Round 2*

Byes: Shadow5050 and Hidden Nin.


Vogue vs StabbyMcStab []
Nerazzuri vs VastoLorDae []
Gol D Roger vs Nick1689 []
Excalibur vs Oyaku Shinju []
Big Fat Panda vs Vash TS Typhoon Supreme []
Lust For Life vs Wildside []
Daviddd vs. VastoLorDae []

*Round 3*


Oyako Shinju vs. Shadow5050 [][]
Hidden Nin vs. Lust for Life []
Nick1689 vs. Vash TS Typhoon Supreme []
StabbyMcStab vs. Daviddd []

*Round 4*


Oyako Shinju vs. StabbyMcStab []
Lust for Life vs. Vash TS Typhoon Supreme []

*Finals*

Oyako Shinju vs. Vash TS Typhoon Supreme []


----------



## Chainer (Dec 12, 2009)

*Masters' Tournament The Second*
 --​
*Round 1​*

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Gally* vs. Cyphon
Iron Country
Short


Distracted vs. *VBD*
Naruto's Wind Training Area
Short


Dracule Mihawk vs. *Ragormha*
Konoha Canal
Long


*Shiranui* vs. Rain's Angel
Great Naruto Bridge
Medium


Hiroshi vs. *Megas Strategos*
Chuunin Exam Arena
Medium*


Roka vs. Bones
Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile
Long


Materpillar vs. Vagrant Tom
Gaara vs. Kimimaro Battlefield
Medium


Watchman vs. Kinjishi
Kiba vs. Sakon/Ukon Valley
Long*


*Round 2​

Spoiler:  




Gally vs. Watchman
Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile
Long


Bones vs. Ragormha
Chuunin Exam Arena
Short


Vagrant Tom vs. Shiranui
Town in the Fire Country
Long


VBD vs. Megas Strategos
Great Naruto Bridge
Short


Round 3​

Spoiler:  




Gally vs. Megas Strategos
Kiba vs. Sakon/Ukon Valley
Short


Distracted vs. Vagrant Tom
Kiba vs. Sakon/Ukon Valley
Long


FINALS​

Spoiler:  




Distracted vs. Megas Strategos
Lightning Cloud Gorge
Medium


*


----------



## Chainer (Dec 12, 2009)

*Fuck Loyalty: Davy Back Tournament Two*
 --​
*Round 1*


Rice Ball vs. *The Comedian* []
*Vash TS* vs. Reuben Chan []
*Pyro* vs. Ecydysis []
Musashi vs. *Chim *[]
Kyon vs. Illusory []
*Kyon* vs. Cyphon []
 
Ryan vs. *narupug* []
*TheYellowFlash10* vs. Dookiemonster []
Mr. Psychadelic vs. *uzumaki lee* []
Anon vs. *Oyako Shinju *[]
*Jotacon *vs. StabbyMcstab []
*PisOgPapir *vs. darkguy9944 []
*Koroshi *vs. Daviddd []
Megas Strategos vs. *Peaceful Uchiha* []
*Chainer *vs. WolfPrinceKouga []
Atlantic Storm vs. Lord Genome[]
Atlantic Storm vs. *Violent By Design* []
 
*ChaosWeaver *vs. Kagutsuchi []
Shizazzle vs. *Cthulhu-versailles* []
Hidden Nin VS *Candy* []
*Kuya *VS Lady Tsunade []
*Franky* VS e697 []
~Sage~ vs. *Shiranui *[]
Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 vs. *Roka *[]
Blacksmoke vs. *Nicodemus *[]
ortaggen vs. *Evil Angel *[]
Brandon Heat vs. *Mist Puppet* []
*Rain's Angel* vs. Aggressor []
Dracule Mihawk vs. Kinjishi []
*Dracule Mihawk *vs. Watchman []
 
Yosemite Sam vs. *Wildside  *[]
*Badalight* vs. GrandKitaro777 []
Elite Uchiha vs. Sanbi []
*Hiroshi* vs. Sanbi[]

materpillar vs. *Shayringan* []
*Gigantor *vs. nick1689[]

*Round 2*


*Violent by Design* vs. Chim []
*Franky* vs. Koroshi []
*Shaynringan* vs. Mist Puppet []
Hiroshi vs. *Candy* []
Chaos Weaver vs. *Kirabi* []
Vash TS vs. Wildside []
Peaceful Uchiha vs. Pyro []
*PisOgPapir* vs. Gigantor []
Jotacon vs. *Cthulhu-versailles* []
*Kuya* vs. Shiranui []
Badalight vs. *uzumaki lee* []
*Chainer* vs. Roka []
Rain's Angel vs. Evil Angel []
TheYellowFlash10 vs *The Comedian* []
Nicodemus vs. *Kyon* []
Dracule Mihawk vs. *Oyako Shinju* []

*Round 3*


*PisOgPapir* vs. Kirabi []
Kyon vs. *Oyako Shinju* []
Kuya vs. *Shaynringan* []
*Chainer* vs. Pyro []
Cthulhu-versailles vs. *Vash TS* []
*Uzumaki Lee* vs. Evil Angel []
*The Comedian* vs. Franky []
Candy vs. *Violent By Design* []

*Round 4*

*Uzumaki Lee* vs. Violent By Design [] []
Shaynringan vs. *Chainer* []
*Vash TS* vs. PisOgPapir []
*Oyako Shinju* vs. The Comedian []

*Semi-Finals*

Chainer vs. *Oyako Shinju* []
Uzumaki Lee vs. *Vash TS* []

*FINALS*

Vash TS vs. *Oyako Shinju* []

*CHAMPION*

 *Oyako Shinju!* ​


----------



## Suu (Dec 12, 2009)

*The 3rd Annual 24 Point Tournament*
 -- 

*Round 1*


*Spoiler*: _Match Ups_ 




*Kyon vs bibn8rjr*
*Location:* Naruto's Wind Training Area  
*Distance:* Medium



*Gigantor vs Reuben Chan*
*Location:* Chuunin Exam Arena
Distance: Short



*Law vs SotA*
*Location:* Tanzuka Castle
*Distance:* Medium



*Ryan vs Vangelis*
*Location:* Uchiha Temple
Distance: Short



*Tobirama vs Daviddd*
*Location:* Kakashi Gaiden Bamboo Forest
*Distance:* Short



*Violent By Design vs materpillar*
*Location:* Kiba vs. Sakon/Ukon Valley
*Distance:* Long



*Brandon Heat vs VastoLorDae*
*Location:* Kakashi Gaiden Forest
*Distance:* Short



*Chainer vs Wildside*
*Location:* Great Naruto Bridge
*Distance:* Short



*Vogue vs Ragormha*
*Location:* Uchiha Temple
*Distance:* Medium



*e697 vs Koroshi*
*Location:* Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile
*Distance:* Short



*TheYellowFlash10 vs ssjhaider*
*Location:* Town in the Fire Country
*Distance:* Medium


*Kagutsuchi vs Bones*
*Location:* Hidden Rain Village - Amegakure
*Distance:* Medium


*Dracule Mihawk vs akaasher*
*Location:* Akatsuki Cave (Sasori Fight)
*Distance:* Short



*Gol D. Roger vs StabbyMcStab*
*Location:* Kakashi Gaiden Forest
*Distance:* Short



*Watchman vs Illusory*
*Location:* Kohona Canal - Shallow Lake
*Distance:* Long



*Lust For Life vs The Comedian*
*Location:* Akatsuki Cave (Sasori Fight)
*Distance:* Long



*Intus Legere vs Suu*
*Location:* Tanzuka Castle
*Distance:* Medium



*nick1689 vs Nerazzuri*
*Location:* Forest of Death
*Distance:* Short



*Roka vs Atlantic Storm*
*Location:* Forest of Death
*Distance:* Long



*Elite Uchiha vs Mégas Strategos*
*Location:* Uchiha Temple
*Distance:* Short


*darkguy9944 vs Janissary*
*Location:* Kiba vs. Sakon/Ukon Valley
*Distance:* Long



*Evil Angel vs Rain’s Angel*
*Location:* Forest of Death
*Distance:* Short



*GrandKitaro777 vs mythic dawn*
*Location:* Great Naruto Bridge
*Distance:* Short



*Franky vs Badalight*
*Location:* Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile
*Distance:* Long



*Anon vs Esponer*
*Location:* Naruto's Wind Training Area
*Distance:* Medium


*Round 2*


*Spoiler*: _Match Ups_ 




*Suu vs Law*
*Location:* Kakashi Gaiden Forest  
*Distance:* Long



*Ragormha vs Violent By Design*
*Location:* Forest of Death
Distance: Medium



*Dracule Mihawk vs Daviddd*
*Location:* Gaara vs Kimmaro Battlefield
*Distance:* Short



*Kyon vs Watchman*
*Location:* Uchiha Temple
Distance: Medium


*nick1689 vs e697*
*Location:* Chuunin Exam Arena
*Distance:* Long



*Badalight vs Anon*
*Location:* Chuunin Exam Arena
*Distance:* Long



*Mégas Strategos vs darkguy9944*
*Location:* Great Naruto Bridge
*Distance:* Medium



*Chainer vs The Comedian*
*Location:* Naruto's Wind Training Area
*Distance:* Medium



*Bones vs Vangelis*
*Location:* Hidden Rain Village - Amegakure
*Distance:* Long



*Gol D. Roger vs GrandKitaro777*
*Location:* Town in the Fire Country
*Distance:* Long



*Roka vs Rain’s Angel*
*Location:* Town in the Fire Country
*Distance:* Short



*VastoLorDae vs TheYellowFlash10*
*Location:* Kohona Canal - Shallow Lake
*Distance:* Medium


- Gigantor receives a bye into Round 3 -


*Round 3*


*Spoiler*: _Match Ups_ 




*TheYellowFlash10 vs Bones*
*Location:* Naruto's Wind Training Area   
*Distance:* Short 



*Gigantor vs Anon*
*Location:* Gaara vs Kimmaro Battlefield
Distance: Long



*Violent By Design vs nick1689*
*Location:* Gaara vs Kimmaro Battlefield
*Distance:* Medium



*Watchman vs Mégas Strategos*
*Location:* Kiba vs. Sakon/Ukon Valley
Distance: Medium



*Chainer vs GrandKitaro777*
*Location:* Kohona Canal - Shallow Lake
*Distance:* Medium



*Rain’s Angel vs Dracule Mihawk*
*Location:* Uchiha Temple
*Distance:* Short


- Law receives a bye into Round 4 -


*Round 4*


*Spoiler*: _Match Ups_ 




*Chainer vs Dracule Mihawk*
*Location:* Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile    
*Distance:* Long  


*Law vs Watchman*
*Location:* Kiba vs. Sakon/Ukon Valley 
*Distance:* Short 



*Anon vs Violent By Design*
*Location:* Town in the Fire Country 
*Distance:* Short 


- TheYellowFlash10 receives a bye into Round 5 -


*Round 5*


*Spoiler*: _Match Ups_ 




*Chainer vs TheYellowFlash10*
*Location:* Forest of Death    
*Distance:* Long  


*Violent By Design vs Watchman*
*Location:* Kakashi Gaiden Bamboo Forest 
*Distance:* Short


*FINALS*


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Chainer vs Watchman*
*Location:* Chuunin Exam Arena    
*Distance:* Medium


----------



## Chainer (Dec 13, 2009)

*The 1st "24" Point Tournament*
 (This tournament was actually a 16 point one.)​

*Round 1*

*Distracted* vs. SpitefulSerpent5 []
Violent by Design vs. *Vagrant Tom* []

*Final*

*Distracted* vs. Vagrant Tom []


----------



## Chainer (Dec 13, 2009)

*(Semi) Unrestricted Tournament 1*​

*Round 1*

Panzergeist vs. *Silver Fang* []
*RedRazorBack* vs. Citan []
*SpitefulSerpent5* vs. Vyse []
*Violent By Design* vs Electriceric []

*Semi-Finals*

*Violent By Design* vs. SpitefulSerpent5 []
*RedRazorBack* vs. Silver Fang []

*Final*

RedRazorBack vs. *Violent By Design *[]


----------



## Chainer (Dec 13, 2009)

*24 Point Tournament 2*​

*Round 1*

Eletriceric vs *Evangeline* []
ZeroBelow vs *Cyphon25* []
*Zuko* vs PisOgPapir []
*Enzymeii* vs Ortaggen []

*Semi-Finals*

Cyphon25 vs *Evangeline* []
*Enzymeii *vs Zuko []

*Final*

*Enzymeii* vs Evangeline []


----------



## Chainer (Nov 4, 2010)

*Konoha Colosseum World Cup*​
*Round 1 - 1st Matches*

USA East vs. Asia - *Kinjishi* vs. Koroshi []
Latin America and Caribbean vs. United Kingdom - Vash TS vs. *Esponer *[]
Canada vs. Europe - Watchman vs. *Alex Payne *[]
USA West vs. South Pacific - *Distracted *vs. Gigantor []

*Round 1 - 2nd Matches*

USA West vs. South Pacific - e697 vs. *DreadTalon *[]
Latin America and Caribbean vs. United Kingdom - Chainer vs. *Highlander* []
USA East vs. Asia - *Hidden Nin* vs. Ryan []
Canada vs. Europe - timmysblood vs. *Choutarou *[]

*Round 1 - 3rd Matches*

USA West vs. South Pacific - Shay vs. *Oyako Shinju* []
USA East vs. Asia - *Shiranui *vs. Marco []
Latin America and Caribbean vs. United Kingdom - TheYellowFlash10 vs. *Infamous* []
Canada vs. Europe - LegendaryBeauty vs. *ShikaNami* []

*Round 1 - 4th Matches*

USA West vs. South Pacific - Pyro vs. *Ragormha *[]
Latin America and Caribbean vs. United Kingdom - Intus Legere vs. *Vagrant Tom* []
Canada vs. Europe - Cthulhu-versailles vs. PisOgPapir []
USA East vs. Asia - *Violent By Design* vs. Dracule Mihawk []

*Round 1 - 5th Matches*

Latin America and Caribbean vs. United Kingdom - GCokes vs. *Atlantic Storm* []
USA West vs. South Pacific - *thathother1dude *vs. Aggressor []
USA East vs. Asia - *SpitefulSerpent5 *vs. Mist Puppet []

*Round 2 - 1st Matches*

USA East vs. Europe - *TheOftViewer *vs. Kirabi []
United Kingdom vs. South Pacific - Infamous vs. *Oyako Shinju* []

*Round 2 - 2nd Matches*

United Kingdom vs. South Pacific - *Highlander *vs. Ragormha []
USA East vs. Europe - *Violent By Design* vs. ShikaNami []

*Round 2 - 3rd Matches*

United Kingdom vs. South Pacific - *Esponer *vs. Tgre teh Disleksik []
USA East vs. Europe - materpillar vs. *alex payne* []

*Round 2 - 4th Matches*

USA East vs. Europe - *Kinjishi *vs. Chaos []
United Kingdom vs. South Pacific - Vagrant Tom vs. *nick1689 *[]

*Round 2 - 5th Matches*

USA East vs. Europe - SpitefulSerpent5 vs. *Akimichi Farley *[]
United Kingdom vs. South Pacific - *Pan-on* vs. Gigantor []

*Round 3 - Final Matches*

USA East vs. United Kingdom - *SpitefulSerpent5 *vs. Vagrant Tom []
USA East vs. United Kingdom - Shiranui vs. *Atlantic Storm* []
USA East vs. United Kingdom - *TheOftViewer *vs. Pan-on []
USA East vs. United Kingdom - Kinjishi vs. *Highlander *[]
USA East vs. United Kingdom - Violent By Design vs. *Esponer *[]

CHAMPIONS
UNITED KINGDOM​


----------



## Chainer (Nov 4, 2010)

*Rookies' Tournament 3*
 -​
*Round 1*

Narutofann12 vs *Strategos*, _Lightning-Cloud Gorge, Short._ (0-10) 
Mangeykou Byakugan vs *Sferr*, _Chuunin Exam Arena, Long._ ()  
Lord of Thunder vs *Kyuukudo*, _Forest of Death, Long._ (5-8) 
Alex payne vs. *Marco*, _Lightning-Cloud Gorge, Medium._ (6-7)  
Mr. Psychs vs. *DreadTalon*, _Iron Country, Long._ (0-2) 
*Winchester Gospel* vs Immortality, _Kumogakure, Long._ (4-3) 
*LegendaryBeauty* vs. timmysblood, _Chuunin Exam Arena, Short._ (9-6) 
Akimichi Farley vs. *Shika*, _Forest of Death, Long._ (1-2) 
*Jaw11* vs. Shark, _Danzou vs. Sasuke Bridge, Medium._ (2-0) 
*Hiruzen Sarutobi* vs. Datenshi Uchiha, _Bijū Sealing Chamber, Long._ (2-0) 
*Halcyon Days* vs. Ryunosuke_Sanada, _Akatsuki Cave, Long._ (3-1) 
Akitō vs. *Choutarou*, _Kiba vs. Sakon/Ukon Valley, Short._ (2-6) 
Eternαl vs. *~riku~*, _Valley of the End._ (0-4) 
Sunuvmann vs. *Soda*, _Great Naruto Bridge, Medium._ (2-3) 
Aigol vs. *Lightysnake*, _Kumogakure, Short._ (0-6) 
WolfPrinceKouga vs. *Reznor*, _Gaara vs. Kimimaro Battlefield, Short._ (2-3)

*Round 2*

*Marco* vs. Jaw11, _Gaara vs. Kimimaro Battlefield, Long._ (6-0) 
*Hiruzen Sarutobi* vs. Halcyon Days, _Amegakure, Short._ (4-1) 
LegendaryBeauty vs. *Choutarou*, _Bijū Sealing Chamber, Medium._ (1-4) 
Winchester Gospel vs. *DreadTalon*, _Konoha Canal, Long._ (0-3) 
*Lightysnake* vs. Shika, _Great Naruto Bridge, Short._ (8-6) 
*Strategos* vs. Soda, _Town in Fire Country, Medium._ (5-2) 
Kyuukudo vs. *Reznor*, _Danzo vs. Sasuke Bridge, Long_ (3-5) []
Sferr vs. *~riku~*, _Kiba vs. Sakon/Ukon Valley, Medium_ (0-2) []

*Round 3*

Lightysnake vs. *Choutarou*, _Sasuke Bridge, Medium_ (0-3) []
Reznor vs. *Marco*, _Kumogakure, Long_ (0-2) []
Hiruzen Sarutobi vs. *Strategos*, _Naruto's Wind Training Area, Medium_ (0-4) []
*DreadTalon* vs. Riku, _Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile, Short_ (DreadTalon advances by forfeit) []

*Semi-Finals*

Choutarous vs. *Strategos*, _Bijū Sealing Chamber, Medium_ (1-2) []
*DreadTalon* vs. Marco, _Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile, Short_ (5-4) []

*FINAL MATCH*

Strategos vs. *DreadTalon*, _Konohal Canal, Short_ (1-5) []

CHAMPIONS
Champion: DreadTalon
Second Place: Strategos
Third Place: Choutarou/Marco​


----------



## Chainer (Nov 4, 2010)

*Semi-Unrestricted Tournament 3*
 -​
*Round 1*

VastoLorDae vs. *nick1689* []
Ra vs. *Vash TS* []
*Gigantor* vs. Darth []
Akatsuki210 vs. *TheComedian* []
WolfPrinceKouga vs. *Timmysblood* []
*Archlord Falcon* vs. Mr. Psychs []
Violent By Design vs. *Choutarou* []
Chaos vs. *DookieMonster* []
*Strategos* vs. Marco []
*Badalight* vs. ~riku~ []
Immortality vs. *Akito* []
Cthulhu Versailles vs. *DreadTalon* []
Illusion vs. *Bones* []
bibn8rjr vs. *Infamous* []
*Soda* vs. Dark0 []

Bye to Hidden Nin.

*Round 2*

*Hidden Nin* vs. Akito []
Choutarou vs. *Vash TS* []
timmysblood vs. *Strategos* []
*Infamous* vs. Gigantor []
DookieMonster vs. *DreadTalon* []
*The Comedian* vs. Soda []
Badalight vs. *Archlord Falcon* []
nick1689 vs. *Bones* []

*Round 3*

Hidden Nin vs. *Infamous* []
*DreadTalon* vs. Strategos []
*Archlord Falcon* vs. The Comedian []

Vash TS receives a bye on account of Bones dropping out of the tournament.

*Semi-Finals*

*DreadTalon* vs. Infamous []
Archlord Falcon vs. *Vash TS* []

*FINAL MATCH*

*Vash TS* vs. DreadTalon []

CHAMPIONS
Champion: Vash TS
Second Place: DreadTalon
Third Place: Archlord Falcon/Infamous​


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Nov 4, 2010)

*Iron Strategist*
| 


*Premire*​


12/12/09 - Secret Ingredient: Chiyo
Judges: Kinjishi, Mgas Strategos, The OftViewer

**

1/12/10 - Secret Ingredient: Sound Four
Judges: materpillar, Shaynringan, WolfPrinceKouga

**

1/30/10 - Secret Ingredient: Sarutobi
Judges: Chainer, Karma カルマ, materpillar, Ryan, Vash TS

**

2/11/10 - Special Condition: Sans Konoha!
Judges: Dracule Mihawk, e697, Oyako Shinju, Vash TS

**

4/23/10 - Secret Ingredient: Part II Kakashi
Judges: Atlantic Storm, Dracule Mihawk, Law, materpillar, The Phenomena

**

5/15/10 - Secret Ingredient: Naruto
Judges: Akatsuki210, Mist Puppet, SpitefulSerpent5

**

5/28/10 - Secret Ingredient: Asuma - Special Condition: Prep Time
Judges: Choutarou, dark0, nick1689, The Phenomena

**

7/6/10 - Secret Ingredient: Yamato - Special Condition: Prep Time
Judges: Akimichi Farley, Intus Legere, materpillar, Mist Puppet, TheYellowFlash10

**

7/24/10 - Secret Ingredient: Zombie Madness!
Judges: Akatsuki210, Akimichi Farley, Archlord Falcon, Hidden Nin, Mist Puppet, nick1689, Shiranui, TheYellowFlash10

**

____________________

*Next Iron Strategist Tournament*​


9/7/10 - Secret Ingredient: Chiyo - Special Condition: Prep Time
Judges: Distracted, TheOftViewer, TheYellowFlash10

**

9/7/10 - Secret Ingredient: Chiyo - Special Condition: No In-Character Rule
Judges: Distracted, TheYellowFlash10, Violent By Design

**

9/16/10 - Secret Ingredient: Pein Rikudō
Judges: Jotacon, TheOftViewer, TheYellowFlash10

**

9/16/10 - Secret Ingredient: Pein Rikudō
Judges: Distracted, TheOftViewer

**

9/16/10 - Secret Ingredient: Pein Rikudō
Judges: Distracted, TheOftViewer

**

____________________

*Demise of the Ritual*​


11/5/10 - Secret Ingredient: Sasuke Rescue Arc Rematch!
Judges: Akatsuki210, Distracted, Mist Puppet

**

____________________

*Vice-Chairman Auditions*​


3/21/11 - Secret Ingredient: Part II Kakashi - Special Condition: Luck or Skill?
Judges: Akimichi Farley, alex payne, Cyphon, dark0, Mist Puppet

**

3/31/11 - Secret Ingredient: Genin - Special Condition: Prep Time
Judges: Akatsuki no Tenshi, Akimichi Farley, alex payne, materpillar

**

4/19/11 - Secret Ingredient: SRA Madness! - Special Condition: Lava Floor
Judges: Akimichi Farley, Mist Puppet, Soul

**

5/1/11 - Secret Ingredient: Sound Four - Special Condition: Live Capture
Judges: Akatsuki no Tenshi, materpillar, alex payne, DreadTalon, Mitarashi2140, Shiranui

**

5/13/11 - Secret Ingredient: Akimichi Clan - Special Condition: Aerial Combat Only
Judges: alex payne, Akatsuki no Tenshi, PisOgPapir

**

____________________

*Next Iron Strategist Tryouts*
 -  - ​


6/7/11 - Ingredient: [16] Tier
Judges: Akimichi Farley, Distracted, Mist Puppet, Soul

**

6/7/11 - Ingredient: [16] Tier
Judges: Akimichi Farley, Distracted, Mist Puppet, Soul

**

6/7/11 - Ingredient: [16] Tier
Judges: Akimichi Farley, Distracted, Mist Puppet, Soul

**

6/7/11 - Ingredient: [16] Tier - Condition: Prep Time
Judges: Akimichi Farley, Distracted, Mist Puppet, Soul

**

6/7/11 - Ingredient: [16] Tier - Condition: Prep Time
Judges: Akimichi Farley, Distracted, Mist Puppet, Soul

**

6/9/11 - Ingredient: [16] Tier - Condition: Prep Time
Judges: Akimichi Farley, Distracted, Mist Puppet, Soul

**

6/9/11 - Ingredient: [16] Tier
Judges: Akimichi Farley, Distracted, Mist Puppet, Soul

**

6/9/11 - Ingredient: [16] Tier - Condition: Prep Time
Judges: Akimichi Farley, Distracted, Mist Puppet, Soul

**

6/9/11 - Ingredient: [16] Tier - Condition: Prep Time
Judges: Akimichi Farley, Distracted, Mist Puppet, Soul

**

6/9/11 - Ingredient: [16] Tier
Judges: Akimichi Farley, Distracted, Mist Puppet, Soul

**

____________________

*Iron Strategist 2: Electric Boogaloo*​

 (Iron Strategist wins)
6/26/11 - Ingredient: Sensor-nin - Condition: Capture the Scroll
Judges: DreadTalon, Mist Puppet, Soul

**
 (Iron Strategist wins)
8/3/11 - Ingredient: Lower Tier Madness!
Judges: alex payne, dark0, faflec, QueenGreen, Soul

**
 (Tie)
10/3/11 - Ingredient: Variable - Condition: Ranged Battle
Judges: Akatsuki no Tenshi, Distracted, LethalStrike, QueenGoob

**
 (Chairman wins)
10/29/11 - Ingredient: Dodai - Condition: Prep Time
Judges: Aji Tae, Immortal, QueenGoob, RemChu

**
 (Challenger wins)
11/12/11 - Ingredient: Variable - Condition: Unlimited Chakra
Judges: Akimichi Farley, EnergySage, Immortal, QueenGoob

**
 (Iron Strategist wins)
12/6/11 - Ingredient: Orochimaru
Judges: Choutarou, Immortal, Kojak488, QueenGoob, TheSweetFleshofDeath

**
 (Iron Strategist wins)
12/22/11 - Ingredient: Sasori
Judges: BluesQueen, Immortal, kojak488, TheSweetFleshofDeath

**
 (Iron Strategist wins)
1/9/12 - Ingredient: Summons
Judges: alex payne, Choutarou, Immortal, TheSweetFleshofDeath

**
 (Match cancelled)
2/9/12 - Ingredient: Variable - Condition: Aesthetic Motif
Judges: To Be Determined.

**
 (Match cancelled)
3/2/12 - Condition: Teamwork
Judges: To Be Determined.

**
 (Iron Strategist wins)
4/3/12 - Ingredient: Ōnoki - Condition: Lava Floor
Judges: Choutarou, Immortal, nick1689

**
 (Challenger wins)
5/6/12 - Ingredient: Variable - Condition: Aesthetic Motif
Judges: BluesQueen, Immortal, TheSweetFleshofDeath

**


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Nov 4, 2010)

*THE DAVY BACK TOURNAMENT 3*
| 

____________________

*ROUND ONE*​
1. , Forest of Death (Long) [*3-2*]
2. , Gaara v. Kimimaro Battlefield (Medium) [*2-4*]
3. , Kiba v. Sakon/Ukon Valley (Short) [*3-2*]
4. , Konoha Canal (Medium) [*6-1*]

5. , Konoha Canal (Medium) [*0-5*]
6. , Uchiha Temple (Short) [*3-5*]
7. , Blue Samurai Bridge (Long) [*1-7*]
8. , Great Naruto Bridge (Long) [*4-2*]

9. , Amegakure (Long) [*12-8*]
10. , Mushroom Forest (Short) [*4-2*]
11. _DreadTalon vs. DookieMonster_, Konoha Canal (Short)***
12a. , Bijū Sealing Chamber (Medium) [*DQ*]
12b. , Bijū Sealing Chamber (Medium) [*0-4*]

13. , Akatsuki Cave (Medium) [*2-0*]
14. , Fire Country Town (Long) [*4-2*]
15. , Lightning-Cloud Gorge [*3-5*]
16a. , Uchiha Temple (Long) [*DQ*]
16b. , Uchiha Temple (Long) [*0-1*]

17. , Akatsuki Cave (Medium) [*4-2*]
18. , Kiba v. Sakon/Ukon Valley (Short) [*1-3*]
19. , Konoha Exam Arena (Long) [*0-4*]
20. , Naruto Wind Training Area (Medium) [*4-6*]

21. , Gaara v. Kimimaro Battlefield (Long) [*1-2*]
22. , Kumogakure (Medium) [*7-1*]
23. , Lightning-Cloud Gorge (Short) [*1-2*]
24a. , Bijū Sealing Chamber (Short) [*DQ*]
24b. , Bijū Sealing Chamber (Short) [*DQ*]

25. , Gaara v. Kimimaro Battlefield (Medium) [*5-7*]
26. , Kumogakure (Short) [*2-4*]
27. , Kiba v. Sakon/Ukon Valley (Short) [*0-6*]
28. , Gaara v. Kimimaro Battlefield (Medium) [*3-0*]
29. , Uchiha Temple (Short) [*3-2*]​
*DookieMonster, DreadTalon, Intus Legere and Soul have received byes.

____________________

*ROUND TWO*​
1. , Akatsuki Cave (Medium) [*0-4*]
2. , Mushroom Forest (Short) [*2-0*]
3. , Konoha Canal (Short) [*4-6*]
4. , Fire Country Town (Long) [*4-2*]

5a. , Kiba v. Sakon/Ukon Valley (Medium) [*DQ*]
5b. , Kiba v. Sakon/Ukon Valley (Medium) [*DQ*]
6. , Konoha Exam Arena (Short) [*2-3*]
7. , Valley of the End (Long) [*1-3*]
8. , Bijū Sealing Chamber (Medium) [*2-0*]

9. , Amegakure (Long) [*D. DQ*]
10. , Fire Country Town (Short) [*2-4*]
11. , Gaara v. Kimimaro Battlefield (Long) [*3-1*]
12. , Great Naruto Bridge (Short) [*5-2*]

13. , Uchiha Temple (Long) [*DQ*]
14. , Forest of Death (Short) [*3-1*]
15. , Great Naruto Bridge (Short) [*0-9*]
16. , Wave Country Town (Long) [*2-1*]​
____________________

*ROUND THREE*​
1. , Mushroom Forest (Short) [*5-0*]
2. , Naruto's Wind Training Area (Long) [*3-5*]
3. , Kumogakure (Long) [*0-2*]
4. , Uchiha Temple (Medium) [*13-9*]

5. , Uchiha Temple (Medium) [*DQ*]
6. , Gaara v. Kimimaro Battlefield (Long) [*0-2*]
7. , Konoha Canal (Short) [*DQ*]​
*Leon has received a bye.

____________________

*QUARTER-FINALS*​
1. , Blue Samurai Bridge (Short) [*3-1*]
2. , Konoha Exam Arena (Long) [*1-2*]
3. , Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile (Long) [*2-1*]
4. , Naruto's Wind Training Area (Short) [*6-5*]​
____________________

*SEMI-FINALS*​
1. , Blue Samurai Bridge (Long) [*5-0*]
2. , Amegakure (Long) [*6-2*]​
____________________

*FINAL*​
1. , Gaara v. Kimimaro Battlefield (Short) [*3-11*]​
____________________​


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Nov 4, 2010)

*"Slamalgam" Trial Tournament*
 | 

____________________

*ROUND ONE*​

1. , Iron Country (Medium) [*0-1*]
2. , Naruto's Wind Training Area (Short) [*3-4*]
3. , Kumogakure Beach (Short) [*4-1*]
4. , Kumogakure Beach (Short) [*0-6*]​
____________________

*ROUND TWO*​
1. , Mushroom Forest (Short) [*0-3*]
2. , Valley of the End (Long) [*0-4*]​
____________________

*FINAL*​
1. , Fire Country Town (Short) [*6-4*]​
____________________
​


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Nov 4, 2010)

*Rookies' Tournament IV*
| 

____________________

*ROUND ONE*​
1. , Forest of Death (Long) [*0-7*]
2. , Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile (Medium) [*3-6*]
3. , Kiba v. Sakon/Ukon Valley (Short) [*8-0*]
4. , Amegakure (Short) [*4-0*]
5. , Bijū Sealing Chamber (Long) [*11-4*]
6. , Lightning-Cloud Gorge (Long) [*3-2*]
7. , Forest of Death (Medium) [*7-1*]
8. , Uchiha Temple (Short) [*6-1*]
9. , Kumogakure Beach (Short) [*6-2*]
10. , Konoha Exam Arena (Medium) [*0-5*]
11. , Mushroom Forest (Short) [*0-5*]
12. , Iron Country (Short) [*4-2*]
13. , Konoha Canal (Medium) [*0-5*]
14. , Valley of the End (Long) [*3-1*]
15. , Wave Country Town (Short) [*4-1*]
16. , Gaara v. Kimimaro Battlefield (Medium) [*DQ*]​
*R1M12 - Unrelenting_Power vs. Daydreaminfinity was cancelled due to Daydreaminfinity's disqualification. 

____________________

*ROUND TWO*​
1. , Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile (Short) [*1-0*]
2. , Naruto's Wind Training Area (Short) [*4-5*]
3. , Kumogakure (Short) [*2-1*]
4. , Valley of the End (Long) [*0-3*]
5. , Bamboo Forest (Long) [*0-1*]
6. , Naruto's Wind Training Area (Short) [*0-3*]
7. , Kumogakure Beach (Medium) [*2-1*]
8. , Great Naruto Bridge (Medium) [*6-9*]​
____________________

*ROUND THREE*​
1. , Kumogakure Beach (Long) [*4-0*]
2. , Great Naruto Bridge (Short) [*3-1*]
3. , Mushroom Forest (Medium) [*DQ*]
4. , Konoha Canal (Long) [*1-2*]​
____________________

*SEMI-FINALS*​
1. , Forest of Death (Short) [*2-4*]
2. , Wave Country Town (Long) [*0-2*]​
____________________

*FINAL*​
1. , Bijū Sealing Chamber (Medium) [*8-10*]​


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Nov 6, 2011)

*Seeded Tournament 1*

 |​
*Round 1*
Match 1: , Fire Country Town (Medium), 4-0
Match 2: , Kiba vs Sakon/Ukon Valley (Long), Shiranui forfeits
Match 3: , Iron Country (Long), 5-6
Match 4: , Valley of the End (Long), 1-2
Match 5: , Wave Country Town (Long), 5-0
Match 6: , Valley of the End (Medium), 4-6
Match 7: , Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile (Short), 5-6
Match 8: , Kumogakure Beach (Medium), 4-3
Match 9: , Fire Country Town (Short), 1-3
Match 10: , Uchiha Temple (Short), 2-5
Match 11: , Lightning-Cloud Gorge (Medium), 3-0
Match 12: , Konoha Canal (Short), 0-4
Match 13: , Fire Country Town (Long), Shika DQ's
Match 13: , Fire Country Town (Long), 3-2
Match 14: , Mushroom Forest (Short), 6-5
Match 15: , Kumogakure Beach (Medium), 3-2
Match 16: , Amegakure (Long), 2-0

*Round 2*
Match 1: , Lightning-Cloud Gorge (Long), 6-3
Match 2: , Amegakure (Medium), 1-4
Match 3: , Gaara vs Kimimaro Battlefield (Short), 4-3
Match 4: , Lightning-Cloud Gorge (Medium), 0-4
Match 5: , Naruto's Wind Training Area (Short), 4-2
Match 6: , Fire Country Town (Medium), MS DQ's
Match 7: , Kiba vs Sakon/Ukon Valley (Long), 3-0
Match 8: , Konoha Canal (Medium), 0-2

*Round 3*
Match 1: , Great Naruto Bridge (Long), 3-0
Match 2: , Iron Country (Short), 1-2
Match 3: , Lightning-Cloud Gorge (Long), 4-5
Match 4: , Kumogakure Beach (Medium), 3-0

*Semi-Finals*
Match 1: , Valley of the End (Medium), eDyH DQ's
Match 2: , Naruto's Wind Training Area (Short), 1-6

*Final*
Match 1: , Forest of Death (Short), 2-9


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Nov 6, 2011)

*24-Point Tournament V*​
*Round 1*
Match 1: , Konoha Canal (Short), 0-3
Match 2: , Fire Country Town (Medium), 0-3
Match 3: , Wave Country Town (Medium), 0-1
Match 4: , Kiba vs Sakon/Ukon Valley (Long), double DQ
Match 5: , Bamboo Forest (Short), Komnenos DQ's
Match 6: , Naruto's Wind Training Area (Short), 0-2
Match 7: , Gaara vs Kimimaro Battlefield (Medium), 3-5
Match 8: , Forest of Death (Medium), 4-0
Match 9: , Kiba vs Sakon/Ukon Valley (Medium), 0-3
Match 10: , Konoha Exam Arena (Medium), 2-1
Match 11: , Fire Country Town (Short), Double DQ
Match 12: , Lightning-Cloud Gorge (Long), 0-4
Match 13: , Forest of Death (Short), 0-1
Match 14: , Amegakure (Long), 0-1
Match 15: , Kumogakure (Long), KH DQ's
Match 16: , Konoha Canal (Medium), 3-0
Match 17: , Akatsuki Cave (Long), 3-0

*Round 2*
Match 1: , Naruto's Wind Training Area (Short), Baroxio DQ's
Match 2: , Valley of the End (Long), 4-2
Match 3: , Kiba vs Sakon/Ukon Valley (Medium), 1-2
Match 4: , Iron Country (Short), 1-2
Match 5: , Blue Samurai Bridge (Medium), 2-1
Match 6: , Kumogakure Beach (Medium), 0-1
Match 7: , Lightning-Cloud Gorge (Medium), 2-1
Match 8: , Great Naruto Bridge (Long), 2-0

*Round 3*
Match 1: , Kumogakure (Long), 0-1
Match 2: , Uchiha Temple (Medium), 2-1
Match 3: , Akatsuki Cave (Medium), 0-1
Match 4: , Fire Country Town (Short), 0-2

*Semifinals*
Semifinal 1: , Akatsuki Cave (Long), 5-4
Semifinal 2: , Iron Country (Medium), 1-2

*Final*
, Konoha Exam Arena (Medium), 3-5


----------



## Chainer (Feb 6, 2012)

*Trial Tournament 9*
 -- 


*Spoiler*: _Round 1_ 



*Round 1*
*
Bones* vs Komnenos []
Blue Samurai Bridge
Short    
*
BluesQueen* vs Faflec []
Fire Country
Medium    

*Akimichi Farley* vs Akatsuki no Tenshi []
Mushroom Forest
Short    

*Darth* vs Miss Goobette []
Forest of Death
Medium

*Atlantic Storm* vs Strategoob []
Mushroom Forest
Medium

Badalight vs* Kinjishi* []
Konoha Exam Arena
Long   

*Chainer* vs BringerOfChaos []
Bijuu Sealing Chamber
Medium    

*Choutarou* vs Turrin []
Great Naruto Bridge 
Medium    

Vexper vs *Akito* []
Amegakure
Long    

*WolfPrinceKouga* vs Cthulhu-versailles []
Great Naruto Bridge
Medium    

Datenshi Uchiha vs *Risk* []
Wave Country Town
Long    
*
SageRafa* vs Kojak []
Uchiha Temple
Short    

EnergySage vs *Immortal* []
Konoha Canal
Medium

*Narutofann12* vs Alex Payne []
Kumogakure Beach
Short

*Baroxio* vs Hiruzen Sarutobi []
Blue Samurai Bridge
Medium    

Kakashi Hatake vs *TheSweetFleshofDeath* []
Bijuu Sealing Chamber
Long





*Spoiler*: _Round 2_ 



*Round 2*

*Akimichi Farley* vs SageRafa []
Great Naruto Bridge 
Short

Atlantic Storm vs *WolfPrinceKouga* []
Uchiha Temple 
Medium

KyuubiFan vs *Choutarou* []
Amegakure 
Long

Bones vs *BluesQueen* []
Kumogakure 
Long

Baroxio vs *Immortal* []
Konoha Exam Arena 
Short

Akito vs *Kinjishi* []
Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile 
Short

*Narutofann12 *vs Risk []
Bijuu Sealing Chamber 
Long

*Chainer *vs TheSweetFleshofDeath []
Blue Samurai Bridge
Short





*Spoiler*: _Round 3_ 



*Round 3*

*BluesQueen* vs DookieMonster []
Konoha Canal
Long

*DreadTalon* vs Dracule Mihawk []
Gaara vs Kimimaro Battlefield
Short

Qhorin Halfhand vs *WolfPrinceKouga* []
Wave Country Town
Medium

*Immortal* vs Akimichi Farley []
Gaara vs Kimimaro Battlefield
Short





*Spoiler*: _Semifinals_ 



*Semifinals*

*WolfPrinceKouga* vs DreadTalon []
Gaara vs Kimimaro Battlefield
Short

BluesQueen vs *Immortal* []
Iron Country
Medium





*Spoiler*: _Final_ 



*Final Match*

*WolfPrinceKouga* vs Immortal []
Naruto's Wind Training Area
Short


----------



## Chainer (Feb 6, 2012)

*Tournament 9*
 -- 


*Spoiler*: _Round 1_ 



*Round 1*

*The Pirate on Wheels* vs Hiruzen Sarutobi/Highgoober [] []
Amegakure
Medium

*Death Note* vs Komnenos []
Konoha Canal
Long

*Akatsuki no Tenshi* vs DreadTalon []
Mushroom Forest
Medium

Akimichi Farley vs *Hidden Nin* []
Kumogakure
Short

EnergySage vs *BluesQueen* []
Amegakure
Short

Sorin vs *Datenshi Uchiha* []
Wave Country Town
Long

*Darth* vs Mist Puppet []
Valley of the End
Long

*WolfPrinceKiba* vs Candy []
Bijuu Sealing Chamber
Short

*Violent By Design* vs alex payne []
Valley of the End
Medium

Rampage vs *Badalight* []
Kumogakure
Short

dark0 vs *eDyH* []
Gaara vs Kimimaro Battlefield
Short

*Velocity* vs Intus Legere []
Wave Country Town
Long

*Choutarou* vs RemChu []
Uchiha Temple
Long

*Soul* vs Turrin []
Kumogakure Beach
Medium

PisOgPapir vs *Risk* []
Blue Samurai Bridge
Medium

Immortal vs *alisha* []
Iron Country
Medium

*Atlantic Storm* vs Champion []
Konoha Canal
Long

KyuubiFan vs *Magnamancy* []
Bijuu Sealing Chamber
Long

Thunder vs *Bones* []
Valley of the End
Long
*
faflec* vs TheSweetFleshofDeath []
Kumogakure
Medium

*Suu* vs DookieMonster []
Bamboo Forest
Short

*Leon* vs xwhitefangx7 []
Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile
Short

On and On vs *Kakashi Hatake* []
Bamboo Forest
Short

*Kinjishi* vs Saikyou []
Great Naruto Bridge
Short

*LovePeaceandHope* vs Yellow Flash1 []
Kumogakure Beach
Short

SageRafa vs *Dracule Mihawk* []
Kiba vs Sakon/Ukon Valley
Long

BringerOfChaos vs *Qhorin Halfhand* []
Konoha Exam Arena
Medium

Cthulhu-versailles vs *Distracted* []
Akatsuki Cave
Medium

*David* vs Sahyks []
Great Naruto Bridge
Short

*Baroxio* vs Empathy []
Mushroom Forest
Medium

Aigol vs *Esponer* []
Bijuu Sealing Chamber
Long

Chainer vs *nick1689* []
Bijuu Sealing Chamber
Medium




*Spoiler*: _Round 2_ 



*Round 2*

*Risk* vs Magnamancy []
Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile
Long

*The Pirate on Wheels* vs faflec []
Iron Country
Long

BluesQueen vs *WolfPrinceKiba* []
Uchiha Temple
Long

*Badalight* vs LovePeaceandHope []
Great Naruto Bridge
Long
*
Datenshi Uchiha* vs nick1689 []
Lightning-Cloud Gorge
Long

Death Note vs *Choutarou* []
Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile
Medium

eDyH vs *Esponer* []
Iron Country
Long

*Dracule Mihawk* vs Qhorin Halfhand []
Konoha Exam Arena
Medium

*Distracted* vs Baroxio []
Fire Country Town
Short

*Soul* vs Darth []
Mushroom Forest
Medium

*Velocity* vs Atlantic Storm []
Valley of the End
Short

Violent by Design vs *alisha* []
Great Naruto Bridge
Long

*David* vs Daenerys Stormborn []
Kumogakure
Medium

*Leon* vs Bones []
Lightning-Cloud Gorge
Medium

*Suu* vs Kakashi Hatake []
Great Naruto Bridge
Medium

*Kinjishi* vs Hidden Nin []
Uchiha Temple
Short




*Spoiler*: _Round 3_ 



*Round 3*

*Suu* vs Leon []
Valley of the End
Short

David vs *Esponer* []
Forest of Death
Medium

*Velocity* vs Badalight []
Bijuu Sealing Chamber
Short

Datenshi Uchiha vs *The Pirate on Wheels* []
Forest of Death
Long

alisha vs *Choutarou* []
Blue Samurai Bridge
Long

*Distracted* vs WolfPrinceKiba []
Konoha Canal
Short

*Soul* vs Dracule Mihawk []
Wave Country Town
Long

Risk vs *Kinjishi* []
Amegakure
Long




*Spoiler*: _Round 4_ 



*Round 4*

*Soul* vs Kinjishi []
Kiba vs Sakon/Ukon Valley
Medium

Suu vs *Velocity* []
Konoha Exam Arena
Short

*The Pirate on Wheels* vs Distracted []
Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile
Short

Choutarou vs *Esponer* []
Valley of the End
Medium




*Spoiler*: _Semifinals_ 



*Semifinals*

*The Pirate on Wheels* vs Velocity []
Mushroom Forest
Short

Soul vs *Esponer* []
Kumogakure
Long




*Spoiler*: _Final Match_ 



*Final Match*

*Esponer* vs The Pirate on Wheels []
Kumogakure Beach
Short


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Feb 6, 2012)

*Slamalgam Tournament II*
 | 

________________________________________

*FIRST ROUND*

1. , Blue Samurai Bridge (Short) [*1-2*]
2. , Naruto's Wind Training Area (Long) [*1-3*]
3. , Fire Country Town (Long) [*3-1*]
4. , Uchiha Temple (Short) [*1-2*]
5. , Bijū Sealing Chamber (Short) [*1-0*]
6. , Kumogakure (Short) [*1-0*]
7. , Konoha Canal (Long), [*0-3*]
8. , Akatsuki Cave (Medium) [*2-0*]​
________________________________________

*SECOND ROUND*

1. , Gaara vs. Kimimaro Battlefield (Long) [*0-1*]
2. , Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile (Medium) [*1-0*]
3. , Chibaku Tensei Debris Pile (Short) [*0-1*]
4. , Iron Country (Short) [*0-1*]

*R2M1 - MegamanXZOBMV vs. Badalight was cancelled due to MegamanXZOBMV's forfeit. 

________________________________________

*SEMI-FINAL*

1. , Forest of Death (Long) [*1-0*]
2. , Lightning-Cloud Gorge (Long) [*0-1*]

________________________________________

*FINAL*

1. , Lightning-Cloud Gorge (Short) [*F*]

*Immortal wins the final due to RemChu's forfeit.

________________________________________​


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Feb 6, 2012)

*The Konoha Colosseum 2012 World Cup*
 |​
*Round 1 - 1st Matches*

Latin America and Caribbean vs. United Kingdom - Hidden Nin vs. *Atlantic Storm* []
USA West vs. Canada - *Datenshi Uchiha* vs. EnergySage []
USA East vs. Asia - Immortal vs. *Winchester Gospel* []
Oceania vs. Europe - *Komnenos* vs. SageRafa []

*Round 1 - 2nd Matches*

Latin America and Caribbean vs. United Kingdom - *Lt Iceman* vs. Velocity []
USA West vs. Canada - DookieMonster vs. *Goobtachi* []
USA East vs. Asia - *WolfPrinceKiba* vs. faflec []
Oceania vs. Europe - nick1689 vs. *PisOgPapir* []

*Round 1 - 3rd Matches*

Latin America and Caribbean vs. United Kingdom - Bones vs. *Highgoober* []
USA West vs. Canada - *Badalight* vs. Hossaim []
USA East vs. Asia - *Daenerys Stormborn* vs. Mist Puppet []
Oceania vs. Europe - Ragormha vs. *Choutarou* []

*Round 1 - 4th Matches*

Latin America and Caribbean vs. United Kingdom - Violent By Design vs. *M?gas Strategos* []
USA West vs. Canada - *Distracted* vs. Cthulhu-versailles []
USA East vs. Asia - *Kinjishi* vs. Dracule Mihawk []
Oceania vs. Europe - *Applejack* vs. Leon []

*Round 1 - 5th Matches*

Latin America and Caribbean vs. United Kingdom - Intus Legere vs. Rampage - *Double Disqualification* []
USA West vs. Canada - *TheSweetFleshofDeath* vs. Hiruzen Sarutobi []
USA East vs. Asia - *eDyH* vs. Ryan []
Oceania vs. Europe - Champion vs. *Akimichi Farley* []

*Round 2 - 1st Matches*

USA East vs. Europe - *Daenerys Stormborn* vs. alex payne []
USA East vs. Europe - *Kinjishi* vs. KyuubiFan []
USA West vs. United Kingdom - The Pirate on Wheels vs. *alisha* []
USA West vs. United Kingdom - *Distracted* vs. M?gas Strategos []

*Round 2 - 2nd Matches*

USA East vs. Europe - *RemChu* vs. Choutarou []
USA East vs. Europe - *WolfPrinceKiba* vs. Akimichi Farley []
USA West vs. United Kingdom - *BluesQueen* vs. Highgoober []
USA West vs. United Kingdom - *TheSweetFleshofDeath* vs. Atlantic Storm []

*Round 3 - Final Matches*

USA East vs. USA West - *RemChu* vs. Badalight []
USA East vs. USA West - Daenerys Stormborn vs. *Distracted* []
USA East vs. USA West - eDyH vs. *TheSweetFleshofDeath* []
USA East vs. USA West - *Kinjishi* vs. The Pirate on Wheels []
USA East vs. USA West - *WolfPrinceKiba* vs. BluesQueen []


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Feb 6, 2012)

_Continued from ._


*Iron Strategist Tryouts*
 | 


*Spoiler*: __ 




_Atlantic Storm vs. alex payne_
Secret Ingredient: Villains!


_The Pirate on Wheels vs. Choutarou_
Secret Ingredient: Dead Characters


_Applejack vs. Immortal_
Secret Ingredient: Hidden Rock Village


_Velocity vs. dark0_
Secret Ingredient: Strategist's Choice | Special Condition: Low-tiers + Character Limit


_EnergySage vs. Datenshi Uchiha_
Secret Ingredient: Strategist's Choice | Special Condition: No Tracking + Three-Man Cell


_faflec vs. BluesQueen_
Secret Ingredient: Strategist's Choice | Special Condition: Immortal Characters + Low-tiers


_Champion vs. Hiruzen Sarutobi_
Secret Ingredient: Entire Team


_kratos184 vs. Daenerys Stormborn_
Secret Ingredient: 20-30 Tiers | Special Condition: Prep Time


_DookieMonster vs. Menshouha_
Secret Ingredient: 20-30 Tiers





*Iron Strategist Matches*


*Spoiler*: __ 




_Bones vs. Choutarou_
Secret Ingredient: 20-36 Tiers | Special Condition: Prep Time with Unrestricted Characters + New York City Location


_alex payne vs. Immortal_
Secret Ingredient: Unrestricted Sage Naruto | Special Condition: Mirror Match w/ eDyH's T8 Team


_BluesQueen vs. Mist Puppet_
Secret Ingredient: Strategist's Choice | Special Condition: Unrestricted Tier List


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Feb 6, 2012)

*Mini Tag-Team Trial Tournament*


--

_Datenshi Uchiha and 0uroboros vs. Applejack and Mist Puppet (0-1)
Fire Country Town
Medium_


_Baroxio and EnergySage vs. Immortal and RemChu (1-0)
Naruto's Wind Training Area
Short_

--

_Baroxio and EnergySage vs. Applejack and Mist Puppet (0-1)
Uchiha Temple
Medium_​


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Sep 18, 2012)

*Davy Back Tournament 4*
​




*Preliminary Round*​















*Round 1*​


















*Round 2*​










*Round 3*​






*Semifinals*​




*Final Match*​


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Sep 18, 2012)

The Semi-Unrestricted Tournament 4





Preliminary Round​
* Darth (3)* vs KyuubiFan (1)
* Kakashi Hatake (2)* vs nick1689 (1)
 eDyH (DQ) vs dark0
 TheSweetFleshOfDeath (2) vs *dark0 (3)*
 Cthulhu-versailles (0) vs *kratos184 (2)*
 Komnenos vs *WolfPrinceKiba*
* Alex Payne (3)* vs Badalight (0)

Round 1​
 Bones (0) vs *kratos184 (4)*
 Genma1998 (1) vs *Hiruzen Sarutobi (5)*
*Dracule Mihawk (6)* vs DookieMonster (4)
 WolfPrinceKiba (0) vs *spone99 (6)*
*alex payne (5)* vs Darth (0)
*Baroxio (3)* vs Dr. White (0)
*Atlantic Storm (8)* vs Velocity (5)
 Dovahkiin (0) vs *TheDestroyer (4)*
*Immortal (5)* vs Datenshi Uchiha (4)
 Champion (0) vs *Dr. Leonard Church (3)*
 BluesQueen (1) vs *Mist Puppet (5)*
*alisha (5)* vs NothingMeansAnything (2)
 Hossaim (0) vs *Choutarou (4)*
 DreadTalon (1) vs *The Pirate on Wheels (2)*
*dark0 (2)* vs Daenerys Stormborn (0)
*RemChu (4)* vs Kakashi Hatake (0)

Round 2​
 alex payne (0) vs *Choutarou (3)*
*Dracule Mihawk (5)* vs RemChu (2)
*Dr. Leonard Church (2)* vs spone99 (0)
*TheDestroyer (2)* vs Baroxio (0)
*Atlantic Storm (4)* vs kratos184 (0)
*Immortal* vs alisha (DQ)
*dark0 (4)* vs Mist Puppet (0)
*The Pirate on Wheels* vs Hiruzen Sarutobi (DQ)

Round 3​
*The Pirate on Wheels (4)* vs dark0 (0)
*Atlantic Storm (3)* vs TheDestroyer (0)
 Dr. Leonard Church (2) vs *Immortal (3)*
 Dracule Mihawk (0) vs *Choutarou (4)*

Semifinals​
*Choutarou (3)* vs The Pirate on Wheels (0)
*Atlantic Storm (5)* vs Immortal (4)

Final Match​
 Atlantic Storm (0) vs *Choutarou (2)*


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Sep 18, 2012)

*Immortal's Holiday Tournament*
​
*Round 1*

: Choutarou (DQ) vs *Rekhes*
: *Kinjishi* (1) vs Alex Payne (0)
: Dovahkiin (2) vs *WolfPrinceKiba* (3)
: *DreadTalon* (6) vs Mist Puppet (0)
: *Champion* (1) vs SageRafa (0)
: The Heartbreak Kid (2) vs *EnergySage* (3)
: *Shika* (2) vs Kakashi Hatake (0)
: KyuubiFan (2) vs *LovePeaceAndHope* (3)
: Hyperfang (1) vs *Dr. Leonard Church* (2)
: Turrin (0) vs *VashTS* (1)
: *Immortal* (4) vs RemChu (2)
: *The Pirate On Wheels* (4) vs Atlantic Storm (3)
: *Bones* (3) vs kiwieagle (0)
: *eDyH* (5) vs Nick1689 (0)
: *Akimichi Farley* (4) vs kratos184 (0)
: *TheSweetFleshOfDeath* (1) vs Datenshi Uchiha (0)
: Rekhes (1) vs *Daenerys Stormborn* (3)

*Round 2*

: *Kinjishi* (3) vs Akimichi Farley (1)
: *Immortal* (2) vs VashTS (1)
: LovePeaceAndHope (1) vs *Daenerys Stormborn* (3)
: DreadTalon (0) vs *eDyH* (1)
: *TheSweetFleshOfDeath* (4) vs Champion (3)
: Shika (0) vs *Dr. Leonard Church* (2)
: WolfPrinceKiba (0) vs Bones (1)
: EnergySage (1) vs *The Pirate on Wheels* (2)

*Round 3*

: *TheSweetFleshOfDeath* (3) vs Eowyn (1)
: *Bones* (1) vs The Pirate on Wheels (0)
: faffles (0) vs *Kinjishi* (3)
: Immortal (1) vs *eDyH* (3)

*Semifinal*

: Bones (1) vs *Kinjishi* (2)
: *TSFOD* vs eDyH (DQ)

: *Kinjishi* (10) vs TSFOD (5)

*Champion: Kinjishi*​


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Sep 18, 2012)

*Decathalon*



​
*Round 1*

*Nick1689* (2) vs LovePeaceAndHope (0)
 Nitty Scott (1) vs *Datenshi Uchiha* (2)
*TheSweetFleshOfDeath* (1) vs Alex Payne (0)
 faflec (1) vs *Atlantic Storm* (2)
 KyuubiFan (1) vs *The Heartbreak Kid* (2)
 Dr. White (0) vs *Velocity* (4)
 Eowyn vs Unrelenting Power (DQ)
*Daenerys Stormborn* vs On and On (DQ)
*Immortal* (6) vs The Melting Apparition (4)
*DreadTalon* (2) vs Turrin (0)
 0uroborous (3) vs Baroxio (0)
*The Pirate on Wheels* (1) vs Champion (0)
 Kakashi Hatake vs *KiwiEagle* (DQ)
 WolfPrinceKouga (0) vs *Cthulhu-versailles* (1)
 EnergySage (0) vs *Mist Puppet* (1)
 Samehadaman (2) vs *RemChu* (3)
 TheDestroyer (0) vs Dookie Monster (1)

*Round 2*

 The Heartbreak Kid (0) vs *Immortal* (1)
 Mist Puppet (0) vs *RemChu* (1)
*Nick1689* vs KiwiEagle (DQ)
*The Pirate on Wheels* (1) vs Datenshi Uchiha (0)
 DreadTalon (1) vs *Cthulhu-versailles* (2)
*0uroborous* (2) vs Velocity (0)
*Dookie Monster* (2) vs Daenerys Stormborn (1)
*Atlantic Storm* vs TheSweetFleshOfDeath (DQ)



*Round 3*

*Immortal* (2) vs Cthulhu-versailles
 RemChu (1) vs *Dookie Monster* (2)
 Nick1689 (0) vs *The Pirate on Wheels* (3)
*Atlantic Storm* (4) vs 0uroborous (0)



*Semifinal*

*The Pirate on Wheels* (3) vs Atlantic Storm (2)
 Immortal (0) vs *Dookie Monster* (6)

: Dookie Monster (2) vs *The Pirate on Wheels* (3)

*Champion: The Pirate on Wheels*​


----------

